# And now Introducing Rosco!



## Victor

*Quote form Mr.Sqeaks: 
"Oh, very well, Victor...I guess I have no choice BUT to WAIT...*sigh*

Yes, I DO understand your stance and, and actually, I would probably do the very same thing(well, maybe just a "tad" more wicked )

Glad Feather is still with us...we will all wait with anticipation!

HOWEVER, you may want to take pity on those who are "want to know NOW" challenged and post snippets to help the anxious 'waiting'...pleaasse?

We send thanks in advance... *

Well with a request like the one Shi (Mr.Squeaks) just recently posted on the Indian Fantail thread, how can I resist?

Ladies and Gentlemen, members, guests and friends of pigeon Talk, it is with much joy that I introduce to you our new family pigeon,* Rosco*. 

He was made available to us thru another well known member of this great forum shortly after we lost out beloved Tooter on December 31st. 

He is a very handsome "checkerboard" feral male that actually has many of the characteristics that Tooter had, which is why this member thought of us and contacted us about possibly adopting him.

This happened shortly after we were talking to pigeon talk member JGregg about an Indian fantail, Uchiwa, that also was offered to us. 

He seems to be a spitting personality image of our Tooter, and though we realize he will never be replaced, he will be loved and cared for by our family, and will become part of us. 

As the days draw closer, I will post more information, as well as a most beautiful picture I have of him as well. 

Thank you for your interest in "this third bird".

Those of you that are of the "iceburg" bunch...well here it is. It is a start. Now can we all just get along?!


----------



## Whitefeather

Congratulations to you & your family Victor.  
Look forward to seeing photos of Rosco.

Cindy


----------



## Feather

THE DAYS ARE DRAWING CLOSER! You are growing very sleeeeepy, FFFFollllowww my llettttters. Now when I snap my fingers..............
Who is the "iceberg bunch"? 

Thank you Victor, 
I'm not going to bother you about this again. I know you want us to be surprized. We are anxious though! That was a grand introduction. This time it will go down the way you want it to.

There! I can't beleave I said that!




Feather 
I'm putting my name as far away from what I just said as I can


----------



## Camrron

Pretty Funny Feather,

If only you could hypnotize Victor over the internet we would all find out what he is holding back and get us all out of the suspense. Viiiiicctoooooor, you are gettttttiiiiing so sleeeeeepy, you fingers are typpppppping the info! 

BTW Victor,
What's an Iceburg Bunch anyway?

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor and Bev,

Congratulations on Roscoe, and his immanent arrival. Not trying to pry here folks  , but, well, hmmmm, what state will he be shipping from just so we all can keep an eye out for him???

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

*Well, Victor, I don't know but I'm beginning to think that you believe in cruel and unusual punishment AND, fp, Cameron and I are only the tips of the member "iceberg!" So there!*

On the Indian Fantail thread, I posted the above. At that time fp, cameron and I and then feather, were REALLY beginning to bug Victor about more info, hence the comment. I used the expression "tips of the member iceberg" because I knew there were so many more members out there who were just as curious and would probably soon start adding their "bugging" comments... 

THANK YOU VICTOR... I will now go happily to bed and get some sleep! I'm not a night owl! Mmmmm, maybe THAT'S why I was getting so cranky about wanting more info!


----------



## Victor

This is Roscos thread now, but I do want to mention that I did post a picture of Uchiwa on the Indian Fantail thread if you want to get a peek at her. 

I am preparing the final stages of Rosco's shipment with his current caregiver and that is *all* I am posting on him for now. 

I am really liking this folks! Please don't hate me!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hey Victor, 

Another pigeon!?!?!? LOL. Well, I'm happy for you and Rosco sure sounds like a character. Where are you going to keep these 3 pigeons? What if they don't all get along? 3 is an odd number of birds and 1 may feel left out so I think you'd better get another female

Me confused too, not sure what you meant by "iceburg bunch" and I'm curious


----------



## Poulette

Rosco is a very lucky guy! Victor you must prepare to have fun, pigeon family is growing very fast  

Suz.


----------



## dekebrent

Victor -- Congrats on your new addition! I am sure you cannot wait for his arrival.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Yeah, Victor, answer fp's question - where is Rosco being shipped from? Will you go as far as giving the member's initials? What day does he get there? How's he being shipped? You know we are great trackers.  

I am notorious for reading the ending of a book before I get half way. I love instant gratification. In other words, I can't wait for more bread crumbs. I want to know now!!!!!!!! 

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, I, for one, vote to put Maggie in charge of the "Iceburg Members Rights"
group that is lurking under the surface here  .

C'mon Victor, the state he's shipping from and the member's initials.....that ought to do for now  

fp


----------



## Victor

*Iceburg Bunch?*



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hey Victor,
> 
> 
> 
> Me confused too, not sure what you meant by "iceburg bunch" and I'm curious


"Iceburg bunch", well let's go check out the thread Indian Fantailto post #48 and Mr Squeaks originally posted the following comment:

*"yeah yeah yeah...patience-how long will that take-an hour???Flowering prose just ain't gonna cut it!

Well Victor,I don't know but I'm beginning to think that you believe in cruel and unusual punishment AND fp,Cameron,and I are only the tips of the member iceburg!

So there! "*

Now...post #49 by none other than our strong and wise one, Feather making comments about smashing her computer with a large hammer!

iceburg bunch? You fill in the blanks!!!!!! 

Oh, and I think it's G R O W I N G

I just added Lady Tarheel to the group and she is going to take charge. per fp!


----------



## Maggie-NC

lol - you didn't answer a single question, cagey man that you are.  Lets put Coolpigeon on and see if we can get him to spill the beans. 

Love, Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

Thanks for the explanation, it makes sense now. I haven't been reading all the posts so I guessed I missed that one (of many) I'm sure


----------



## Victor

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hey Victor,
> 
> Another pigeon!?!?!? LOL. Well, I'm happy for you and Rosco sure sounds like a character. Where are you going to keep these 3 pigeons? What if they don't all get along? 3 is an odd number of birds and 1 may feel left out so I think you'd better get another female


Hi BRAD AND ALL~ On the "serious side "now, from what I understand form his current caregiver is that Rosco thinks he is part human being and does not like the outdoors and enjoys mingling with people.That is the part that brings to mind Tooter. He does seem like quite the character and quite a handsome checkerboard patterened feral!

Beaksley inherited Tooter's old indoor cage, with the attached modified pet carrier.

The large outdoor black cage reinforced with hardware cloth which was our squirrels (Zipper) old home til she got a large terranium type, home is currently being modifeid to hold two pigeons. The cage was originally designed to house ferrets and we saved the middle section with the ramp, just in case we needed it again for whatever reason. The second floor was reattached and I closed off the port where the ramp existed. It has a two inch flat perch on each level for now. I want to add a perching platform on each corner.The cage will be situated indoors.We are also considering an indoor avary similar to Cindy's once the funds allow a project to happen.

I still have Tooter's original cage that once housed a neighbors two small doves.They had to sell the doves due to alergies and asked if I wanted the 
cage. It is the one we use for possible rescues that may come our way. It is ok for a holding station but I would not use it for long term residency.

We are in the process of building an outdoor avary or loft in our back porch area with the help of my brother-in-law this Spring so they can enjoy the needed sunrays and have some nice flight time...but they will sleep indoors, that's just the way it is!

They will be separated and gradually introduced to one another as they beging arriving.

Why 3...well it "just happened".The original plan was two...and then Rosco just decided he wanted to live with me.Four...well I would not rule out that possibility.I am a firm believer in "never say never". 

But I just need to prepare for the two more arrivals and get them settled in and learn to know them!


----------



## John_D

Good for you, Victor.

They'll be one rockin' and happy bunch of pidges!

John


----------



## Skyeking

Wow...Victor, Beaksley is going to have some competition for the pretty little fantails affections then? Great!

Rock on Rosco!


----------



## Victor

*ROCKING ROSCO*... I think I shall modify his name.


----------



## Feather

*Maggie*

O.K. I did tell Victor that I wouldn't personally ask him for anymore information. But, I didn't say that I wouldn't picket this thread for *Members Nosey Rights*. Maggie I don't think we are going to be able to break Coolpigeon. That crossed my mind last night, but he's just toooo cooool! Remember how he just logged on long enough to tell us very little about the missing Indian girl with the fan. Then disappeared like a sly fox. He won't crack! We are all following your lead. In the meantime I will be marching all up and down this thread (with my heavy hammer) to see what I can hear. 

*Viva Our Leader! Viva Maggie!
Viva Members Nosey Rights! Viva! Viva! Viva!

Feather*


----------



## Victor

Lady Tarheel said:


> Yeah, Victor, answer fp's question - where is Rosco being shipped from? Will you go as far as giving the member's initials? What day does he get there? How's he being shipped? You know we are great trackers.
> 
> I am notorious for reading the ending of a book before I get half way. I love instant gratification. In other words, I can't wait for more bread crumbs. I want to know now!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maggie


 With all due respect Ms Maggie, I can not answer that question just yet.

In due time you will be provided with a tracking number, so you will know where he is originating from.Maybe then you can crack the mystery??  

Gee I hope I don't "forget" to provide the # !


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well Honestly. I am going to resign as "whatever" because I am making absolutely no headway. 

Feather, fp is a member of this nosey group and I think she may know something.  She hinted in the other thread that she suspects it is coming from an Okie named Pidgey. However, I have racked what brain I have and cannot remember Pidgey ever mentioning a Rosco, (well, I can't remember anyone else for that matter).  

Shi has been able to get some info, so, since I can't, then I pass the "whatever" to Shi and Feather so they can gang up on Victor. I agree that Coolpigeon is too  to give anything away, and he is just too cute to try anyhow.

I have not totally conceded the challange. 

Yours in nosiness, 

Maggie


----------



## Feather

O.K. Zig Zag Marquis had a Rosco back in 10/04 but I don't think it was a ferel. Still marching!

Feather


----------



## Victor

Maggie, I am impressed that you have been doing some ground work!!

Last night when I retired for the night...ummm I mean morning, geee 3am , gotta quit doing that! 

Anyway, there I lay there thinking  and I bolted out of bed, signed back on, did a search and typed in Rosco...thank goodness all it did was direct me to my recent discussions about Rosco! Whew...close call!


----------



## Victor

Feather~ I must say, your perseverance and determination are overwhelming!


----------



## alaska

Lol, Just stopped by after a few days away and have read this thread.
This is fantastic news that Rosco will be joining you Victor...can't wait to see pictures.
Sounds like you plan on designing something similar to my outdoor aviary/loft for them....this is a great idea, will keep them safe and give them plenty of room to fly around 
Loving the 'Iceburg' Members comments....don't worry...there may only be a few that you can see...but there are definately plenty more beneath the surface eagerly awaiting news on you new Pigeons 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TerriB

Iceberg Members...we're everywhere, we're everywhere!!! 

Victor, congratulations on Rosco's upcoming arrival! Pictures, please!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Feather said:


> O.K. Zig Zag Marquis had a Rosco back in 10/04 but I don't think it was a ferel. Still marching!
> 
> Feather


Oh boy, Feather, I did a search on the name "Rosco" too! Also, did a search for "Roscoe," hoping to crack the case! Got the same results as you though, darn it! 

Yours in nosiness,
Linda


----------



## pdpbison

Uhhhhhhhh...where's the pictures????


(Lol...)

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks

pdpbison said:


> Uhhhhhhhh...where's the pictures????
> (Lol...)
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


I have a feeling that even IF Victor had a Rosco picture, he isn't ABOUT to post it...why? BECAUSE he's enjoying his mysteries waaaay too much. 

I seem to rmember that the more one "pushes" the pushee, the less the pushee wants to cooperate...well, we can always just girl/boycott and see how long the pushee can hold out!  After all, these stubborn ones THRIVE on controversy and LOVE an audience. If we no longer post with our, in my opinion,  REASONABLE requests for more information then the pushee is then forced to feed us more tidbits.

As a charter member of the "tip of the icebergs, what do my fellow members think???


----------



## feralpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> I have a feeling that even IF Victor had a Rosco picture, he isn't ABOUT to post it...why? BECAUSE he's enjoying his mysteries waaaay too much.
> 
> I seem to rmember that the more one "pushes" the pushee, the less the pushee wants to cooperate...well, we can always just girl/boycott and see how long the pushee can hold out!  After all, these stubborn ones THRIVE on controversy and LOVE an audience. If we no longer post with our, in my opinion,  REASONABLE requests for more information then the pushee is then forced to feed us more tidbits.
> 
> As a charter member of the "tip of the icebergs, what do my fellow members think???


Charter member??? I thought Maggie resigned and appointed you and feather as her replacement?? She was doing soooo well, I guess it takes two to replace her..... Anyway, as our new leader, I support whatever strategy that you feel necessary in order that we get 'our way' !! So will you be starting a boycott thread? How in %#@* are we gonna meet and continue our incessant moaning and groaning? Oh, well, I'll just let you two figure that one out.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shi, we cannot give up!  Just look at the new "tip of the iceberg" members: Alaska, Terri B, Lin, Phil and we'll include our new member psammy1 because we like him/her. They're coming out!!! Perseverance is what counts!!! Charge on.!!! 

fp - as a charter member do you think it is Pidgey?  I notice he has not uttered one word on the subject. 

Victor, the group is growing by leaps and bounds. Tidbits, please. 

Maggie


----------



## Feather

Maggie, 

You are so right! Pidgey spent alot of time on line yesterday, and not one remark of *Rosco.* We'll have to look to see if he wrote one of his long wonderful stories. If not.......where was he all that time? Hummm......maybe slipping through this thread unknoticed. 

Maybe.....Cuban 007 knows where Rosco could be getting his cigars.

What ever my fellow Iceberg Members want to do is fine with me.
If we moved this to another thread we could always gripe overthere, but what is the fun without pestering Victor. 

Maggie, you can't resign! You are too cleaver! 
Besides it is BLOOD IN.....BLOOD OUT !!!!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

feralpigeon said:


> Charter member??? I thought Maggie resigned and appointed you and feather as her replacement?? She was doing soooo well, I guess it takes two to replace her..... Anyway, as our new leader, I support whatever strategy that you feel necessary in order that we get 'our way' !! So will you be starting a boycott thread? How in %#@* are we gonna meet and continue our incessant moaning and groaning? Oh, well, I'll just let you two figure that one out.
> 
> fp


Actually, the way things are going, we are ALL joined in ONE COMMON CAUSE: *PRYING INFORMATION FROM VICTOR!* BUT, because he is just loving his teasing so much, he may too tough a nut to crack! On the OTHER hand, INCESSANT whining and complaining DO have my vote! We'll just wear him down to shut us up!  NEVER SAY DIE IS OUR RALLYING MOTTO! Be AFRAID Victor, be VERY AFRAID! The iceberg members (aka Nosey Members) are REVVIN' UP!!

(I mentioned girl/boycott as a possible suggestion and am, of course, open to any others. MAJORITY usually rules! )  

I, too, have suspected Pidgey! I think he can be as sneaky as Victor, if not more!


----------



## Pidgey

Moi?

Sneaky?

I AM innocent in this deal and over the weekend I was looking in mostly on the Sick and Injured boards because I didn't have the time to be on in the first place.

Sneaky, indeed!

My feelings are deeply hurt!

    

Pidgey the Innocent


----------



## Mistifire

Well with all the comotion going on about it I am more curious now!
Ill be watching for more info ... lol


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, we can add Mistifire to our group. Pidgey the innocent? With the "stick out tongues"? Well, lets give him the benefit of the doubt  and include him in. Besides, I like him.

But, you know, I'm getting a little worried. Watched the weather tonight and it looks like it is going to get really, really cold up towards Nebraska. Do they keep the little guys warm on planes?

C'mon Victor.

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pidgey the *innocent*? With the "stick out tongues"?
> 
> Maggie


Look again, Lady Tarheel, that's a capital "I" in "Innocent". That means it's good as gold. And that is why I have the moral high ground from which to stick out my tongue!

<Pssst! Victor! You CAN step in here any time to VALidate my Innocence!>

Pidgey the Extraordinarily Innocent


----------



## Camrron

Victor,

Just caught up on the latest posts. Is it getting hot in here. It kinda looks like your Iceburg group is about to go nuclear! An iceburg meldown!

Cameron


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> Moi?
> 
> Sneaky?
> 
> I AM innocent in this deal and over the weekend I was looking in mostly on the Sick and Injured boards because I didn't have the time to be on in the first place.
> 
> Sneaky, indeed!
> 
> My feelings are deeply hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> Pidgey the Innocent


Pigdey ? Innocent? Not possible. That will happen the day I grow to be 6 ft. tall, weigh 125 lbs. and show up on some "fauncy" fashion model magazine. Pidgey is about as innocent as a wolf in the middle of a flock of sheep and as sly as Rasputin.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey Daryl, welcome to the group. A good southerner like me will not talk about another southerner.

Maggie


----------



## Victor

Good gooly gosh! 

A new group "the iceberg bunch" starting a new group within the confines of Pigeon Talk.com!? 

My my what would Bigbird think if HE saw this thread gone ballistic!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, there IS a REMOTE possibility that Pidgey is Innocent! I say that because I, too, REALLY like Pidgey and his sense of humor! But, being Pidgey, he also has the ability to lie through his teeth! We may never know AND he DID give an EXCELLENT excuse...

I, too, am wondering about the weather affecting delivery...WHAT'S HAPPENING, VICTOR???? C'ON, give us a hint....


----------



## Victor

I am mailing the shipping box to the *accomplice* that has Rosco on Tuesday the 14th . 

Uchiwa is planned for next Tuesday...I will get an e-mail to confirm her tonight.


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Good gooly gosh!
> 
> A new group "the iceberg bunch" starting a new group within the confines of Pigeon Talk.com!?
> 
> My my what would Bigbird think if HE saw this thread gone ballistic!!


Actually, iceberg/nosey group is ONE. WE ARE UNITED, the "name" is only secondary.  Besides, Victor, be aware that this is ALL your fault, being so "sneaky" and all! You pushed us too far and we are REBELLING!


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> I am mailing the shipping box to the *accomplice* that has Rosco on Tuesday the 14th .
> 
> Uchiwa is planned for next Tuesday...I will get an e-mail to confirm her tonight.


NEVER let it be said that we are NOT gracious when given some "tidbits!"

So - for THIS POST, WE THANK YOU!!


----------



## JGregg

Sooooo Victor, can you spill the beans about who you're getting Rosco from yet?


----------



## TAWhatley

This bird wouldn't be coming from G.C. IL by any chance, Victor?

Terry

(No I'm not joining the IBB or NMB .. just wondering if I've figured this out)


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> This bird wouldn't be coming from G.C. IL by any chance, Victor?
> 
> Terry
> 
> (No I'm not joining the IBB or NMB .. just wondering if I've figured this out)


No problem, Terry...but, do be aware that whenever you ask a question, Victor is RARELY giving ANY answers...which started this whole bruhaha to begin with... Personally, I'm having a great time and I would say that anyone who gets taken in by trying to find an answer is automatically an IBB/NMB member. Of course, granted, SOME of us are more - ah - 'rabid' than others... All in good fun...


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm just thinking that the IBB and NMB might have missed a significant clue in another post/thread here lately .. I could be completely wrong ..

Terry


----------



## JGregg

Victor did slip up and say he was getting the bird from a moderator, and frankly Feralpigeon and I had our money on it being you for a while Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley

JGregg said:


> Victor did slip up and say he was getting the bird from a moderator, and frankly Feralpigeon and I had our money on it being you for a while Terry.


Like Pidgey .. it ain't me .. I would love to load Victor up with birds, but I'm not the one. So, one less suspect on your list ..

There is somebody who is a member here that is getting a bird from another member here .. I remember seeing the post and said "AHA" that's the Victor bird .. might not be, but you all missed a possibility there.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Terry the Also Innocent,

Ain't it just terrible when everyone (except fellow Southerners, of course) unjustly assumes you're guilty as sin and you know that you're not? It's a horrible feeling and the worse when it's your FAMILY what's accusing you!

Pidgey the Incredibly Innocent


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> Like Pidgey .. it ain't me .. I would love to load Victor up with birds, but I'm not the one. So, one less suspect on your list ..
> 
> There is somebody who is a member here that is getting a bird from another member here .. I remember seeing the post and said "AHA" that's the Victor bird .. might not be, but you all missed a possibility there.
> 
> Terry


At this point, I've been reading so many threads, I'm lucky to remember MY name! At this point, unless I get REALLY lucky, I'll have to leave the possible suspect's identity up to my fellow "members."


----------



## Victor

My oh my, JGregg, I must indeed applaude you for remembering that little tid-bit that I slipped to you the last time we spoke. I was hoping you didn't remember! And to your question...NOOOOOO!

That should be worth several days IBB~ERS!

By the way, what in the feral blazes is NMB ??????? 

No Terry, not from Illinois, sorry. Good try though!


----------



## TAWhatley

Ahhh so .. Pigeon John is the Illinois pijjie that is going to DaveD. Just saw the thread again a few minutes ago. Guess it's time for you IBB'ers to review the moderator list and figure this out 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

I can't believe I have, off and on, this morning, reviewed Tooter's thread, looked up everyone I could think of who had mentioned finding a good home for their pigeon, reviewed the adoption forum, went all the way through the C's and
G's in the member listings and still come up with zilch.  I had a pretty good time though, found some threads I had missed so all was not lost. 

Still thinking.

Maggie


----------



## Feather

I too, have been going through these threads, without any luck.
Terry, the moment you have a question as to what Victor is up to, then indeed you are automatically a "Iceberg Bunch Member". If you want to remain in the closet, that is o.k. too. We have our detectives spread far and wide, but Victor is sly. We will be getting alot of work though, because he will need another female for Rosco. Unless Rosco will be asking Beaksley for the hand of one of his off spring. To Be Continued.

Victor, As the "ICEBERG BUNCH", we have "MEMBERS RIGHTS", "NOSEY MEMBERS RIGHTS".....It is those very nosey rights that we are all fighting for today. Our Children and our children's, children will remember this great revolution for nosey people everywhere. 

So I guess you would say that we are the IBB with NMR.

HAPPY VALENTINES EVERYONE!
Feather


----------



## Pidgey

Well, I certainty DON'T see a stampede of folks riding in to APOLOGIZE for FALSELY ACCUSING Innocent-Little-Ole'-Moi' of being in cahoots with Victor. Therefore, as far as I'm concerned, most of ya'll of the IBB (with the exception of Lady Tarheel) are getting your just desserts!

Pidgey the Indignant


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Well, I certainty DON'T see a stampede of folks riding in to APOLOGIZE for FALSELY ACCUSING Innocent-Little-Ole'-Moi' of being in cahoots with Victor. Therefore, as far as I'm concerned, most of ya'll of the IBB (with the exception of Lady Tarheel) are getting your just desserts!
> 
> Pidgey the Indignant


Me thinks thou dost protest too much!  I STILL say your hand is in the "mystery" jar somewhere!  

Of course, time will be your vindication - maybe - ONCE we find out all the answers...THEN, we MAY apologize if the evidence indicates TOTAL innocence.

BTW, fellow IBBers...beware of "red herrings!" I have a feeling Victor is a master at throwing them out right and left (probably got some hints from Beaksley - his seagull background and all)


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shi, I thought the same thing!  I think we are at a dead end until we can get Victor to give us some legitimate clues.

Your fellow IBB and NMR member, Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

Mmmm, well we still have about a week to go - PLENTY of time for more Victor bashing - oop, sorry, Victor INFO TIDBITS to solve the mysteries of *Rosco* (BTW, was he ALREADY NAMED? Don't remember ANYONE posting about a "Rosco" - much less one who smokes a cigar!) AND Uchiwa, the beautiful. 

We HAVEN'T seen any pictures, which COULD be a HUGE clue, IF one could remember WHO has these birds...However, if Rosco is a feral or homer, EVERYTHING is up for grabs! Opps, picture already posted of Uchiwa! Does she look familiar to anyone??

Does anyone think that perhaps ONE could STILL come from fp? I mean, after all, one could be sworn to secrecy to protect the guilty...and we certainly WON'T think less of fp...

ALSO, fellow IBBers, we COULD have a MOLE among us... 

Congrats, Maggie, being on Pidgey's "good" list...blood (as in Southern) will out, eh? You were kind enough to give him the benefit of the doubt. Then again, I think you are probably a nicer person than I can be - at times  - *especially if you are not a Scorpio!*

ooooo - NEXT rallying cry! PICTURES of the newbies! WE WANT PICTURES! OR, AGES, OR, BACKGROUND - as in FERAL or NOT...


----------



## Lin Hansen

JGregg said:


> Victor did slip up and say he was getting the bird from a moderator, and frankly Feralpigeon and I had our money on it being you for a while Terry.


Okay folks...I've reviewed the list of moderators and eliminated those that I know wouldn't be sending Victor a pigeon (those out of the U.S), etc. Nope, it ain't me either! LOL

So, here's IBB and NMB's list of possible suspects in alphabetical order:

AZWhitefeather
Birdmomforever
Bklowe
Pete Jasinski
relee
Reti
Smithfamilyloft
Trees Gray

My money's on Bruce....LOL...

And Pidgey, you may be innocent of providing Rosco, but when you can prove that you haven't been holding out on us, information-wise, THEN I'll apologize (because I suspected you too! LOL).

Linda


----------



## Pidgey

Well, Linda,

I think you've got too much time on your hands because you're snowed in!

Pidgey the Incorruptibly Innocent


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pidgey said:


> Well, Linda,
> 
> I think you've got too much time on your hands because you're snowed in!
> 
> Pidgey the Incorruptibly Innocent


Nah, all shoveled out, went to work and everything! Took me about 3 minutes to do the above post.  

I notice you're not admitting or denying that YOU KNOW what we all want to know!!  

Linda


----------



## Coolpigeon

hello everybody.you people are funny.


----------



## Pidgey

Coolpigeon, you sure are a good little fella'! You know how you can make a lot of people REALLY HAPPY? You can tell everyone who Victor's getting Rosco from! That would REALLY help a lot of folks to sleep better tonight and you REALLY want everyone to get their beauty sleep, now don't you, Coolpigeon?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

That kid is not going to crack! He is just too cool! Besides, he is probably just a chip off the old block.

Victor is probably dying to talk, it is Coolpigeon that is not allowing him to say a word.

Feather


----------



## Camrron

*How a about an Iceburg Members Poll*

Hey you fellow Iceburg members. Perhaps it's time for a poll. I mean I hav'nt seen too many polls I liked so far but if this isn't the time and place for one where is. I'm awfully curious too to know if the majority will be right.

Anyone know how to set up a poll and who's got leads on all the main suspects? ...Linda....?

Oh, and Victor gets to vote too!

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cameron, great idea. Only I still don't have enough sense to start one. Maybe Lin could do it. By the way, our group is growing with you, Lin, JGregg and Terry whether she wants to or not can be an honorary member. It is an elite group you know.  

Well, in looking over Lin's list I can't believe Cindy would give up any of her darlings and neither would Pete give up Dudley or Glinda. Now, that leaves Cathy (Birdmomforever), Bruce (BKlowe), Robert (relee), Reti, Warren (SmithFamilyloft) and Treesa (Trees Gray). I think we can rule out Robert because he gave his babies away awhile back, and Warren, to my knowledge, only has racers, so he could probably be ruled out as well. That leaves Cathy, Bruce, Reti, and Treesa. Now, although we have heard the names of many of their birds, I don't know if we have heard the names of all of them so, if it is a moderator, then seems like it is one of these nice folks. Also, I don't think either of them have made any comment about the "group" so any of them are suspect.  

Another thing, fp has gone silent on us and she is a charter member. Does anyone know why? 

Yours, Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1

Wow!

I have been following this, and I think Victor should at least drop one clue per day! Even if it is a hidden small clue, he he, at least we could search his posts and try to figure it out!

Good Luck Everyone!
Denise


----------



## mr squeaks

*Hi Fellow IBBers...*

My goodness, many postings since I was last logged on! Great idea about the poll. I don't know that much about some. *I really don't think that Cindy (AZwhitefeather) is involved.* When moderators communicate, she may have been told something but I don't think so...

I forget who has what kind of birds...oh yes, there's also Yong. 

I would also tend to suspect perhaps a *rehabber*...any comments on that suspicion??

BTW, aren't Rosco and Uchiwa coming from *TWO DIFFERENT *places? *WHAT say you, Victor?????   * Pretty please???

Perhaps fp doesn't want to be involved in our "shenanigans"...


----------



## Coolpigeon

*All I have to say is*

 HAPPY VALENTINES DAY everybody!


----------



## dnrslucky1

Way to cute! Coolpigeon!

Happy Valentines Day to you!

Denise


----------



## Feather

Cool Pigeon, Thank You, You are just as cute as they come. I knew you were going to be a looker. Happy Valentines Day to you and your family!

Feather


----------



## Victor

*I don't believe this....*

 A POLL??????? 

Did it have to come to this everyone? No it didn't!

*Repeat after me everyone:* 

I can do this!

I can be very patient and wait!

I will not try and bribe Coolpigeon anymore!

I will not stalk Victor or any member of his family anymore!

I will be nice to him!

I will not intimidate any of the Moderators!

I can do this...I know I can! 

"God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change;courage to change the things I can;and wisdom to know the difference."


----------



## Coolpigeon

*thanks*

Thank you for the nice things you both said to me.my papa>that is Victor here put the picture on for me that I picked for you.I have to go to bed soon. good nite.


----------



## Feather

Wow! The Slape men are not giving up anything. We really have some good detectives among us, but I am baffeled over the Red Herring Clue.

Hummmm, something I have to think about. Can we change our vote?

Mr. Squeaks, What is the last clue Victor gave us?

Good Idea on the pole Cammron. Our chart is cool, who made it for us?

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen

Coolpigeon,

GREAT Valentine greeting!!! Thanks!!!

Linda


----------



## andinla

*Ok now I just read this post and it's interesting*

iceberg bunch it must be people in cool places? now where is the bird being shipped from ? come on Victor !!! 

ANDI


----------



## mr squeaks

Actually, the Iceberg Bunch includes ALL who are bugging Victor about the origins of where and WHO is sending Victor Uchiwa and Rosco. And yes, we are "cool." The "iceberg" comes from the beginning of all this fun stuff when I commented that there were surely more members who were wondering too but had not yet said anything. Hence, the few were just the "tips" of the iceberg, which then morphed into The Iceberg Bunch (IBB) and Nosey Member Reports (NMB)... Clear? Yeah, I know, things get confused pretty fast sometimes! 

I think the last clue that Victor gave was the first post of this thread. He hasn't really said much since then.

Hey, COOLPIGEON, that is ONE NEAT PICTURE! I think it should be FRAMED! 

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ALL THE SLAPES! 

Poll looks GREAT...don't know who set it up either. One of the moderators? Lin?

Now, Victor, I don't think you should deprive us of all our fun! BESIDES, IF YOU HAD ANSWERED OUR very nicely asked QUESTIONS, you wouldn't feel "stalked." ANSWER and you shall receive FREEDOM from questions!


----------



## TAWhatley

Linda posted the list of "suspect" moderators, and I made the poll from her list. I see that lots of folks are hedging their bets .. not a lot of poll votes yet ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> Linda posted the list of "suspect" moderators, and I made the poll from her list. I see that lots of folks are hedging their bets .. not a lot of poll votes yet ..
> 
> Terry


Hey, GREAT Terry, MANY THANKS!!   

Still early yet - plenty of time to cast votes!


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> Still early yet - plenty of time to cast votes!


Yeah, yeah .. y'all are just waitin' and lurkin' and hopin' that Victor will make a mistake and unleash THE clue .. then you'll vote  

Terry


----------



## Camrron

That was fast work on the poll Terry. It went up so fast that I was sure Victor did it himself. Anyway my votes in: I still think it's Treesa. 

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks

BTW, fellow IBB/NMBers...CHECK OUT "Feral Dreams" in the Feral Pigeon section. 

MR. Pidgey is still protesting his innocence! Fuuunnnyy!


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, I'm back Maggie and Squeaks.....that's right Squeaks--you might be covering for AZ , and it's kinda one tricky situation casting a vote for AZ since she has that special little friend (38 that is), wouldn't want to upset her.
For all we know you could be being held hostage at this very moment to keep you quiet, Squeaksy  

Roscoe just doesn't seem to be a California type o' guy. I'm thinking he might be from a sunny part of the country, either Florida or Arizona, and like I said, 
I'm gonna be practical minded about how I cast my vote  

fp

PS- I'm fresh outta seagulls


----------



## feralpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> BTW, fellow IBB/NMBers...CHECK OUT "Feral Dreams" in the Feral Pigeon section.
> 
> MR. Pidgey is still protesting his innocence! Fuuunnnyy!


Just can't imagine you doubting his word, Mr. Sqeaks, just 'cause he sells an 
occasional bottle of snake oil....

fp


----------



## ltrosper

mr squeaks said:


> I have a feeling that even IF Victor had a Rosco picture, he isn't ABOUT to post it...why? BECAUSE he's enjoying his mysteries waaaay too much.
> 
> I seem to rmember that the more one "pushes" the pushee, the less the pushee wants to cooperate...well, we can always just girl/boycott and see how long the pushee can hold out!  After all, these stubborn ones THRIVE on controversy and LOVE an audience. If we no longer post with our, in my opinion,  REASONABLE requests for more information then the pushee is then forced to feed us more tidbits.
> 
> As a charter member of the "tip of the icebergs, what do my fellow members think???


I would just like to let you know that is good reverse psychology thinking, but Victor (btw, I am saying this from experience) is a very, very stubborn man and won't subject himself to this kind if trickery, lol. Quick into, I am Victor's oldest daughter, Lisa. Coolpigeon's (Alex) mom and a new member on here....Yes, my father is dragging his whole family with him into the world og pigeons 

~Lisa


----------



## Maggie-NC

This is a wonderful thread. To Lisa - a big welcome. You are bound to be a terrific person to be mom to  pigeon. He is the cutest and nicest little fellow. You know, he looks a lot like his Papa.

And to Coolpigeon. Thank you so much for the beautiful valentine. You are a very handsome young man. (Well, just realized I said above he looks like Papa)

Denise, welcome to the bunch/group. I love your avatar with our beautiful Squidget. Hope he is doing well.

I have one more thing I'm working on. Keep fingers x'd that I can track Rosco down.

Yours, Maggie

PS - Many thanks to Lin and Terry for the poll.


----------



## Whitefeather

feralpigeon said:


> Well, I'm back Maggie and Squeaks.....
> 
> *that's right Squeaks--you might be covering for AZ, and it's kinda one tricky situation casting a vote for AZ since she has that special little friend (38 that is), wouldn't want to upset her.
> 
> For all we know you could be being held hostage at this very moment to keep you quiet, Squeaksy *
> 
> Roscoe just doesn't seem to be a California type o' guy. I'm thinking he might be from a sunny part of the country, either Florida or Arizona, and like I said,
> I'm gonna be practical minded about how I cast my vote
> 
> fp
> 
> PS- I'm fresh outta seagulls


 Squeaks would probably love to be held 'hostage' here, as long as she had to stay in the AZ room with the pijjies.  

Hang in there Victor, I know you can do it. *DON'T* fold under the pressure.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor

ltrosper said:


> I would just like to let you know that is good reverse psychology thinking, but Victor (btw, I am saying this from experience) is a very, very stubborn man and won't subject himself to this kind if trickery, lol. Quick into, I am Victor's oldest daughter, Lisa. Coolpigeon's (Alex) mom and a new member on here....Yes, my father is dragging his whole family with him into the world og pigeons
> 
> ~Lisa


*Well,well, well, what a pleasant surprise.I did not expect to come home this morning to see you in here !!Welcome to pigeon talk! The plot is getting thicker! 

Now, in my fair defense daughter dearest, "stubborn" is not what I would necessarily call it, but rather determination and strong will! 

Now it appears that Lisa is leaning towards to dark side but Coolpigeon is with me!Anyone else on my side ? Well...?

In due time good people more "seed and grit" will be handed out... in due time, but in the mean time, you guys continue to have your "fun" while Beaksley and I sit back,relax,eat some popcorn and watch while ya'll try and figure out more in this mystery!

Have a great day! *


----------



## Victor

AZWhitefeather said:


> Squeaks would probably love to be held 'hostage' here, as long as she had to stay in the AZ room with the pijjies.
> 
> Hang in the Victor, I know you can do it. *DON'T* fold under the pressure.
> 
> Cindy


*Cindy, Thank you for youir faith in me...don't worry I won't fold!  

And...the pigeon Rosco, is NOT from California.*


----------



## pigeonmama

Victor said:


> *Well,well, well, what a pleasant surprise.I did not expect to come home this morning to see you in here !!Welcome to pigeon talk! The plot is getting thicker!
> 
> Now, in my fair defense daughter dearest, "stubborn" is not what I would necessarily call it, but rather determination and strong will!
> 
> Now it appears that Lisa is leaning towards to dark side but Coolpigeon is with me!Anyone else on my side ? Well...?
> 
> In due time good people more "seed and grit" will be handed out... in due time, but in the mean time, you guys continue to have your "fun" while Beaksley and I sit back,relax,eat some popcorn and watch while ya'll try and figure out more in this mystery!
> 
> Have a great day! *


Victor,
I figure we'll all find out when you're good and ready for you to spill the beans, or should I say feed? I'm just glad things are going well for you after all you've been through.
Daryl


----------



## Feather

Dark side huh?

Victor,
Well, thank you for the little crumb. We will store it with our other meager rations. Unless of coarse you are ready to serve us our full seven coarse meal. 

Lisa, It is wonderful to meet you! And, wonderful to hear that your father is guiding you down the road of PIGEON PANDOMANIA!!!!!!

Oh Victor, I called the post office in Omaha and I told them I worked for the IBB, NMR and the FBI, and they told me exactly where you sent those shipping boxes.




O.K., I didn't call anywhere! But, I came pretty close.

Feather


----------



## Victor

Pidgey said:


> Look again, Lady Tarheel, that's a capital "I" in "Innocent". That means it's good as gold. And that is why I have the moral high ground from which to stick out my tongue!
> 
> <Pssst! Victor! You CAN step in here any time to VALidate my Innocence!>
> 
> Pidgey the Extraordinarily Innocent


*Ok oK already Pidgey...You are completely innocent of any accusactions of pigeon conspiracy .

Everyone, please spare Pidgey ...he has nothing do do with the pigeon transfer! *


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> O.K. Zig Zag Marquis had a Rosco back in 10/04 but I don't think it was a ferel. Still marching!
> 
> Feather


*The current caregiver of Rosco is as cleaver as I am...this person (you noticed I left out the gender?) did have a couple of pictures in a picture album which also shall remain annonymous, and cleaverly deleted it just before your wisdom engaged oh Feathery one! 

Fortunately, I and I alone have the only copy of Rosco, and it will be posted at a later date! *


----------



## Victor

Camrron said:


> Hey you fellow Iceburg members. Perhaps it's time for a poll. I mean I hav'nt seen too many polls I liked so far but if this isn't the time and place for one where is. I'm awfully curious too to know if the majority will be right.
> 
> Anyone know how to set up a poll and who's got leads on all the main suspects? ...Linda....?
> 
> Oh, and Victor gets to vote too!
> 
> Cameron


*AH-HAAAA! I am up to your tricks Cameron and Terry!!! "Oh, and Victor gets to vote too!" 

Sure, I vote...and you guys find out. don'tcha!...GOT'CHA! lol  

I am sure there is a feature the moderators have of looking deeper at polls and voting taking place.

I AM IMPRESSED...ALMOST FELL FOR IT! NO NOT GONNA VOTE!  *


----------



## Maggie-NC

Here I thought I was being so clever. I did a search on pigeon names and did come up with many, many names but alas, no Rosco.  I did come across an Oscar and my eyes got crossed and I momentarily got excited thinking I had found it but realized it wasn't good old Rosco. I didn't look at all the threads that came up in the search so I may have missed some.

Now, Victor, is that the truth that someone actually deleted pictures? If so, that may be a big, big clue. Will just take more research. I'm not telling how I voted, either.  

I am really enjoying finding all these threads I had not previously read. Found another one where people describe how they got started with pigeons. Interesting stuff.

 Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> *I am sure there is a feature the moderators have of looking deeper at polls and voting taking place.  *


There =is= an option to make the poll votes public, but I set this poll up as private. I'm sure Googull, the site administrator, could probably get the nitty gritty details of the voting, but I'm not able to and neither are any of the other moderators.

Terry


----------



## Coolpigeon

*Welcome L Trosper*

 Welcome Mom it's nice to have you here! Do you now about Rosco Mom or shoud I say L Trosper!


----------



## Camrron

Yeah,

I _was _getting pretty tricky there Victor by inviting you to vote but since the loop was closed by Terry we won't know...so feel free. I swear no one has an inside track on this one....or do they. Hmmmm. So hey, can't I make stuff up to put you in suspense too.

So...seed and grit,..seed and grit...seed and grit. It must be a clue but what does it mean. And that mention of gender...only a man would say that so now I am positive it's a woman.

Sounds like you got too close to the source Feather and got Victor worried just a tiny little bit. Enough to start deleting stuff! It's like the X-Files here lately.

Great work on all the research Maggie! You might just find out the truth by digging into the past. I love those old threads too. So much good stuff in there. C'mon Victor, just a little clue, a tiny crumb to work with. Like a puzzle. I love puzzles!

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC

Would someone in the Slape family give Coolpigeon a big hug for me. What a wonderful young man.

Maggie


----------



## ltrosper

Coolpigeon said:


> Welcome Mom it's nice to have you here! Do you now about Rosco Mom or shoud I say L Trosper!


I know something, but I'm not telling what I know. You probably know more than me kid.

And thank you everyone for the nice welcome!

Oh, and Father dear, I was sticking up for you by saying you were stubborn, not turning to the dark side, lol. 

~Lisa


----------



## andinla

*I think I cracked the case*

but I will keep my mouth taped up...ha!! I'm pretty sure I know where Roscoe came from. 

Andi


----------



## Camrron

But Andi, how will you get credit for your smarts if you wait to tell us after Victor lets the cat out of the bag? Are you two in cahoots now?

Cameron


----------



## Victor

andinla said:


> but I will keep my mouth taped up...ha!! I'm pretty sure I know where Roscoe came from.
> 
> Andi


*
Andi, We can all CLAIM "we cracked the case", so give it up , tell, take a guess. I PROMISE, lol, I will let you know if you guess correctly.   *


----------



## Victor

Andi!!!! RATS, we just got busted!


----------



## Camrron

Don't fall for it Andi!

No private messaging...Just post for all to see! Victor is trying to pull you into his conspiracy. You have to be strong. You know, the whole X-files thingy. Your'e one of us. We're an organization now.

Just say the code word and we'll beam you up.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks

*Less than 24 hours*

and looked what happened! I can't believe all the posts since I last logged in! My goodness!

FIRST, WELCOME TO OUR NEWEST ONE: LISA, even if she's not an Iceberger (mmm, there's something wrong with the sound of that...oh well). I would say that you and Cool Pigeon are having a ball with Victor. HE, of course, is in his element! WHATEVER will we do for excitement after Rosco arrives? BTW, we don't know who is sending Uchiwa EITHER!

*Say Victor, who will be arriving first? I think you said that Uchiwa was being postponed until next week?*

Cindy is correct, I could very easily be a hostage in her AZ room watching the pijies. I will say, categorically, that Cindy is NOT the sender of either.

Gee, give up on teasing Pidgey about his involvement? But that's one of life's little pleasures! If he weren't so good with those quips and comebacks, making me laugh hysterically, I MIGHT consider it. Unfortuately, I still think Pidgey is acting TOO INNOCENT and, many times, where there is "smoke," there's.....Pidgey  

Andi, et tu? What happened to "all for one," etc.??? Why have you forsaken us?  *sigh*

Well, IF Victor is being honest (and that's a VERY BIG "IF"), we can rule out the search in CA...I just got this feeling that the birds (at least one) may be coming from a 'warmer' climate...FLORIDA???


----------



## Whitefeather

mr squeaks said:


> Cindy is correct, I could very easily be a hostage in her AZ room watching the pijies. *I will say, categorically, that Cindy is NOT the sender of either.*


Are you 100% sure of that?  

Cindy


----------



## Camrron

quote
*"Are you 100% sure of that*"? 

Good retort Cindy. But now I am totally confused. Who is it!

I like that line Shi "*Where there is smoke there is Pidgey*" He seems to take the ribbing well enough though doesn't he.

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> Andi!!!! RATS, we just got busted!


Soooo .. who busted you and what's the answer here?  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Camrron said:


> quote
> *"Are you 100% sure of that*"?
> 
> Good retort Cindy. But now I am totally confused. Who is it!
> 
> I like that line Shi "*Where there is smoke there is Pidgey*" He seems to take the ribbing well enough though doesn't he.
> 
> Cameron


Cindy, for SHAME! If I had KNOWN that you wanted to be in the puzzle mix, I wouldn't have said anything! Of course, you could just be "stirring" the pot -no fair... 

Unfortunately for Pidgey, he has such a natural sense of humor, that it's almost IMPOSSIBLE (especially for me!) not to keeping poking him with a stick!  

Well, Cameron, that's part of the fun. Few will EVER know the truth until the birds arrive and Victor decides to put us all out of our misery OR he provides REAL LEGITIMATE clues!  

OR, Lisa or Alex will - uh - accidently let the "bird out of the box!"


----------



## Feather

Greetings Everyone,

You know I remember seeing a bird named Rosco, but I am not sure who had him. Was he in the ferel pigeon section? I think so. Maybe it was Robert who had Rosco. Does anyone remember? Oh Yeah! that's andi's hang out. She would remember if Rosco stepped up to the bar. That is what I get for not venturing far off of Victor's threads. But you know Icebergers, Victor is going to need a mate for Rosco so we are going to get to do this again. 

Terry, thank you for the awesome chart. I couldn't beleave my eyes when I logged on and saw that chart. 

Yours in noseiness,
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes, but don't forget Uchiwa...is SHE coming from the same person??? She's a fantail and if Rosco is coming from the same person, that should be a BIG clue. I tend to doubt it but am not sure...

Oh yes, I do believe I remember Victor saying that we would be pleasantly surprised at the previous owner (can't remember if Uchiwa or Rosco now!) SOOOOO, must be SOMEONE we are familiar with and who posts, at least, fairly often...


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> and looked what happened! I can't believe all the posts since I last logged in! My goodness!
> 
> BTW, we don't know who is sending Uchiwa EITHER!
> 
> *Say Victor, who will be arriving first? I think you said that Uchiwa was being postponed until next week?*
> 
> Cindy is correct, I could very easily be a hostage in her AZ room watching the pijies. I will say, categorically, that Cindy is NOT the sender of either.
> 
> QUOTE]
> *Looks like MR.squeaks missed something in the Indian Fantail thread.As a goodwill gesture Shi, I will tell you that JGregg from California is shipping Uchiwa next Tuesday
> 
> I am sending a shipping box Thursday morning to my co-conspirator whuch shall remain nameless to an un-named state...at this point.
> 
> Now, now Shi, I know you and Cindy are close, but why are you ruling her out. She is a compassionate and giving person, you know that!
> 
> All shall come to a close soon enough!*


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> Yes, but don't forget Uchiwa...is SHE coming from the same person??? She's a fantail and if Rosco is coming from the same person, that should be a BIG clue. I tend to doubt it but am not sure...
> 
> Oh yes, I do believe I remember Victor saying that we would be pleasantly surprised at the previous owner (can't remember if Uchiwa or Rosco now!) SOOOOO, must be SOMEONE we are familiar with and who posts, at least, fairly often...


*As stated earlier, Rosco is not coming from the same state of California that Beaksley came from via fp, or Uchiwa, a different city, but also a California bird.Sorry I messed up your little theory! 

And, weren't you  "pleasantly surprised" that my birds came from feralpigeon and JGregg? *

Well, if you will excuse me, I must e-mail (can't trust pm~ing here!) my cahooter and make plans.Good night all and sweet dreams!


----------



## Feather

Is anyone up for hi-jacking mail-carriers?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> mr squeaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> and looked what happened! I can't believe all the posts since I last logged in! My goodness!
> 
> BTW, we don't know who is sending Uchiwa EITHER!
> 
> *Say Victor, who will be arriving first? I think you said that Uchiwa was being postponed until next week?*
> 
> Cindy is correct, I could very easily be a hostage in her AZ room watching the pijies. I will say, categorically, that Cindy is NOT the sender of either.
> 
> QUOTE]
> *Looks like MR.squeaks missed something in the Indian Fantail thread.As a goodwill gesture Shi, I will tell you that JGregg from California is shipping Uchiwa next Tuesday
> 
> I am sending a shipping box Thursday morning to my co-conspirator whuch shall remain nameless to an un-named state...at this point.
> 
> Now, now Shi, I know you and Cindy are close, but why are you ruling her out. She is a compassionate and giving person, you know that!
> 
> All shall come to a close soon enough!*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a "senior" moment  ...OK, forget Uchiwa in the puzzle mix. Just as well, ONE pij is enuf!
> 
> I have never heard Cindy mention a Rosco and she has her hands full with her aviary, compassionate and giving nothwithstanding. UNLESS she knows someone and will be working with them, I would be VERY shocked if it were Cindy and I'm sticking by my vibes -NOT Cindy...
> 
> Well, once you get Uchiwa and Rosco, we will expect PICTURES and MORE PICTURES and stories of their adjustments along with BEAKSLEY. You have opened a can of worms and we will keep you VERY busy with requests! AND, just wait until you have to get a mate for Rosco or Beaksley, depending on who Uchiwa chooses, IF either...
> 
> A close? A CLOSE? Surely you jest...WE are just revving up - fit payment for all the torment you put us innocent, curious, yearning, friendly members through...
Click to expand...


----------



## Feather

Mr. Squeeks, We don't have any members rights! Now what kind of Mafia is that family from, that no one will let anything leak. 

Hello Bev, Why didn't you tell us that Victor was this HEAD STRONG? He won't give us poor little misunderstood nosey members any leads.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Mr. Squeeks, We don't have any members rights! Now what kind of Mafia is that family from, that no one will let anything leak.
> 
> Hello Bev, Why didn't you tell us that Victor was this HEAD STRONG? He won't give us poor little misunderstood nosey members any leads.
> 
> Feather


No member's rights? In that case, WE RUN AMOK until we get 'em...

Also, to be fair, Victor MAY be temporarily deranged. All this attention has gone to his head. He hasn't been on the "receiving" end of pitiful cries for HELP and WANTING ANSWERS! Personally, I like whining the most. Ignoring would probably work better, but, that's not as much fun... 

Hang tough!


----------



## Feather

Thanks! I needed that pep talk. 

Well, I'm really dragging here, catch you guys tomarrow.

Sleep With The Angels,

Feather


----------



## andinla

*I must say Sir Victor you are*

a very clever fellow..............heeeeeeeheeeeee!!! I love this

Andi


----------



## pigeonmama

mr squeaks said:


> and looked what happened! I can't believe all the posts since I last logged in!
> Gee, give up on teasing Pidgey about his involvement? But that's one of life's little pleasures! If he weren't so good with those quips and comebacks, making me laugh hysterically, I MIGHT consider it. Unfortuately, I still think Pidgey is acting TOO INNOCENT and, many times, where there is "smoke," there's.....Pidgey
> 
> Well, there was the message from Victor that Pidgey was oh, so innocent. Yeah, like a hungry crocodile in a pen filled with bunnies !! That and the tone of the message, I could just see Victor grinning behind his hand, while avowing Pidgey's being innocent. Was this a clue? Well, we'll find out sooner or later, won't we.
> Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> Gee, give up on teasing Pidgey about his involvement? But that's one of life's little pleasures! If he weren't so good with those quips and comebacks, making me laugh hysterically, I MIGHT consider it. Unfortuately, I still think Pidgey is acting TOO INNOCENT and, many times, where there is "smoke," there's.....Pidgey


"Where there is "smoke," there's.....Pidgey?" Well, maybe when there's a little wisp of the stuff, but, GET REAL... you guys are burning down The Internet with this thing!

Think it over... would I, who have collected a few thousand bucks worth of stuff to be ready for just about any pigeon emergency be WILLING to send ONE OF MY BIRDS through the USPS!?! Sorry to disappoint, but I'm WAAAAYYYY too paranoid to be able to handle that! 

Besides, Victor OCCASIONALLY tells the truth and he wasn't lying (this time) about the fact that I'm not THE ONE! 

Pidgey the Indefatigably Innocent


----------



## Whitefeather

Victor said:


> Now, now Shi, I know you and Cindy are close, but why are you ruling her out. *She is a compassionate and giving person*, you know that!


Yeah!! I am. Thank you Victor.  

*"Cindy, for SHAME! If I had KNOWN that you wanted to be in the puzzle mix, I wouldn't have said anything! 
Of course, you could just be "stirring" the pot -no fair..." *

The only reason I stepped into this 'puzzle post' is because fp was concerned that you might be 'hijacked'.  

Hmmm. . . That's a possibility. 


*"I have never heard Cindy mention a Rosco and she has her hands full with her aviary, compassionate and giving nothwithstanding. 
UNLESS she knows someone and will be working with them, I would be VERY shocked if it were Cindy and I'm sticking by my vibes -NOT Cindy..."*

When you asked if I was following this post, *Why* would I confide in you about Rosco (*if* I knew anything) when I knew you were so invovled in the whereabouts of him? That would be cheating!  

Yep. . . That's another possibility isn't it? 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Boy, there has been a lot of activity going on. 

Andi, come on, give it up.

I'm going out on a limb and say that it is Treesa. The reason for that is very few have a web site devoted to their pigeons. I looked at hers again this am and the last two pictures of a beautiful pigeon have no identifying name.??????

  

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

My GAWD!! It takes sooo long to catch up here.....so, Victor and his family are part of some pigeon mafia, huh?? Well, that explains everything!!! That's gonna be a tough nut to crack.

Hmmm, check this out:

*As stated earlier, Rosco is not coming from the same state of California that Beaksley came from via fp, or Uchiwa, a different city, but also a California bird.Sorry I messed up your little theory!

And, weren't you "pleasantly surprised" that my birds came from feralpigeon and JGregg?

Well, if you will excuse me, I must e-mail (can't trust pm~ing here!) my cahooter and make plans.Good night all and sweet dreams!
__________________
Victor Slape, Sr. *

Now what the heck is that supposed to mean? First Rosco is definitely not from California, now he's not from the same state of California, but definitely
a California bird......

Unbeknownst to folks here, Pidgey the Poo ( or Pidgey the Crockadile, whichever you prefer ) goes by the nickname: VALIFORNIA--Now would that be close enuf to CALIFORNIA to be a possibility??? So, would that be "Not the same state of California" that Victor is referring to, and will we ever get VAL-idation from VAL-ifornia that he's shipping to a "V" member???

And, maybe it would help to know if this pijie surfboards or skateboards? We just aren't getting enuf clues.....also, how do we know that Victor has even given us the correct spelling of the bird's name? Maybe it's spealt w/an "e" on the end of it. How 'bout it Victor? Just one little crumb for the entire flock, would that be too much to ask?

hungry feral


----------



## Pidgey

Don Victor said:


> *As stated earlier, Rosco is not coming from the same state of California that Beaksley came from via fp, or Uchiwa, a different city, but also a California bird.Sorry I messed up your little theory! *





FeistyPigeon said:


> First Rosco is definitely not from California, now he's not from the same state of California, *but definitely a California bird......*
> 
> Unbeknownst to folks here, Pidgey the Poo ( or *Pidgey the Crockadile*, whichever you prefer )
> 
> hungry feral


Oh, Feisty,

What are you smoking this time? It looks like the second "California" is referring to Uchiwa.

Also, I hope you misspelled "Crockadile" as an actual error rather than another possibility?

Pidgey the Irritated but Still Innocent


----------



## Feather

O.K. So Beaksley and Uchiwa, are both from California, but different cities.

Rosco is from another state. 

Maggie, Great detective work! You are so good.
I know I saw a Rosco somewhere in this forum. Can you remember if TreesGray's pigeons use to have names.

Andi, When you were (not on the dark side) in the dark you were right there with us trying to pry information from Victor. Now that you have solved this case, you have switched sides. WHY! WHY! WHY! 

Just when I was trying to switch appointments for Saterday so I could join you this week-end.

You know they work for the underground! If the Slape's are smuggleing feathers. Where do you think all those expensive stolden parrots went to?
Not to mention the Cuban cigars that Rosco smokes.

Andi, Come home.....come home girl. Do you think they are going to let you live with all that information that you have. 
Come home, you need protection.

Feather


----------



## Feather

Maggie,
I was just checking out your theory. I'll be darn if that isn't almost the exact picture that has been in my head that Rosco looks like.

Of coarse he is supposed to look like "our" Tooter, but when Victor said he was getting a Rosco, a picture like that came to my mind.

I'm with you, oh great detective! 

Feather


----------



## Victor

*An public note to my partners in cahoots*

I am happy to announce that I shipped the bird box to your great state this morning via priority mail. 

Please send me an e-mail as soon as you guys receive the shipping box, with an estimated time of departure so WE can throw more crumbs to these pigeon people!

Oh,fellow members and guests as well, please notice the heading at the top of this post..."partner*s* "!!!!!


----------



## Pidgey

Going down the Moderator list, SmithFamilyLoft is the only one that could be taken as a plural even though other Moderators have families that, at least, get mentioned.

Hmm...

...but, then, "Trees Gray" sounds plural even though it's not...

Now, SmithFamilyLoft hasn't posted on this thread which may indicate some guilt...

...and Treesa only posted this one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=108577&postcount=18

Pidgey the UnInvolved


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pidgey, you know, I thought of Warren also, but I don't think I have ever heard him mention have ferals.

Now, the plural is interesting. Will pursue.

Maggie

PS - Andi, I can't believe you are doing this to us.
PSS - What about BriannAmy?


----------



## Pidgey

Of course, you can see Treesa's Worse Half ("Better Half" always applies to wives, right?) on her website so that may comprise the plurality.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

Pidgey said:


> Of course, you can see Treesa's Worse Half ("Better Half" always applies to wives, right?) on her website so that may comprise the plurality.
> 
> Pidgey


Plural can be more than two----


----------



## bevslape

Feather said:


> Mr. Squeeks, We don't have any members rights! Now what kind of Mafia is that family from, that no one will let anything leak.
> 
> Hello Bev, Why didn't you tell us that Victor was this HEAD STRONG? He won't give us poor little misunderstood nosey members any leads.
> 
> Feather




Like Sergeant Schultz from Hogan's Heros says, "I know nothing! Nothing!  "


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> No member's rights? In that case, WE RUN AMOK until we get 'em...
> 
> Also, to be fair, Victor MAY be temporarily deranged. All this attention has gone to his head. He hasn't been on the "receiving" end of pitiful cries for HELP and WANTING ANSWERS! Personally, I like whining the most. Ignoring would probably work better, but, that's not as much fun...
> 
> *Hang tough! *


*

Soooo Shi, tell me are you the moderator of this off branch special group?!*


----------



## Victor

Maggie, I did some research on you and saw you lerking in the members list! What are you up to? More  detective work ?


----------



## bevslape

*Please go easy on me everyone! Do you know how hard it has been living with this man these last few days?*


----------



## andinla

*Feather you are to funny!*

The box has been shipped, now we must wait for it's arrival, from where? who knows Heeeeeeeheeeee!!!!????????????????

Andi

Toss out those crumbs sir Victor and ?????????????????????

What famous pigeon person said this quote below??

"My rehabber friend and I are going to be selling some beautiful white pigeons and show pigeons. Our priority is finding them a good home. We are definitely screening the applicants, if we can't find a decent home we are keeping them. A good home is more important then $ value, as we don't want much."


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, absolutely.  

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking

Pidgey said:


> Of course, you can see Treesa's Worse Half ("Better Half" always applies to wives, right?) on her website so that may comprise the plurality.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,

Actually... my "better half" is sitting on Davids' shoulder. LOL..Skye of course... My coop is called "On golden Wings Loft"....sounds like an old folks home for pigeons doesn't it???well... that just may be in a few years.


----------



## feralpigeon

andinla said:


> The box has been shipped, now we must wait for it's arrival, from where? who knows Heeeeeeeheeeee!!!!????????????????
> 
> Andi
> 
> Toss out those crumbs sir Victor and ?????????????????????
> 
> What famous pigeon person said this quote below??
> 
> "My rehabber friend and I are going to be selling some beautiful white pigeons and show pigeons. Our priority is finding them a good home. We are definitely screening the applicants, if we can't find a decent home we are keeping them. A good home is more important then $ value, as we don't want much."


Andi, that was a whole piece o' cake, not just a crumb:

*My rehabber friend and I are going to be selling some beautiful white pigeons and show pigeons. Our priority is finding them a good home. We are definitely screening the applicants, if we can't find a decent home we are keeping them. A good home is more important then $ value, as we don't want much.

My sons both bought beautiful pedigree dogs, and their breeders made sure they would be treated right, and get lots of training and attention. The breeders even contacted them after a month to see how the pups were doing, and in the contract it states that the dogs would be returned to the breeder if they can't keep the dog, or properly train and take care of them. These breeders are making money and the dogs are bred from grand champions, but they are more concerened for the welfare of the dogs even to the point of buying them back if necessary.

Treesa
__________________
Treesa*

Brat birds, fess up  

fp


----------



## andinla

*Just thought I'd throw in some more fun*

ha !

Andi


----------



## Feather

Andi, Was that it honey? Were you trying to give us a clue?

You know our sources tell us that Victor is the Master Mind behind all of the 
AM,PM trappings. He is trying to immigrate all of the pigeons to Nebraska, and that he has sent those boxes to every state in the nation. That is why it is plurel.


You were so right Mr. Squeaks about him being momentarily deranged, upon closer examination, I can see... that in all of those pictures that V has showed us of his pigeons... they are STUFFED.

Feather


----------



## Camrron

Excellent point Maggie. What about Briannamy, I have been sure all along that Treesa was the pigeon-deliverer but you have swayed my thinking a little now.

Cameron


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Everyone,

Belated thanks to Terry for setting up the poll.

I know I said early in the game that my money was on Bruce, but I've had to rethink that one since Victor is insisting that the bird is not being shipped from California.

So, now, here's what I'm thinking...

Andi knows, so it seems, by Victor's "busted" post...would she hand us the answer on a silver platter by asking us to guess an easily traceable quote from Treesa? If Andi is not toying with us, then Treesa is the one. But, I don't think she'd make it so easy on us -- Victor would kill her!! LOL

Victor said he was mailing the shipping box to his partners PLURAL... I'm tending to think that could be a moderator in cahoots with a regular member in providing Rosco. If that's the case, now I'm thinking Reti. Reti doesn't seem likely because she has her own house birds, BUT I believe she is not too far from Yong who does rescue and rehab, PLUS Reti works in a vet's office.

Now, if the bird is not from or through a moderator, the provider of Rosco, could be ANYONE from among our group of "regulars."

PS...you will not find any previous threads alluding to a Roscoe, even with an "e." I did that search days ago....LOL

Yours in nosiness,

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lin, I am so impresssed at how well thought out your solution is.  Didn't Reti mention that Yong had been to visit her a few days ago? The more I think about it, you may have hit the jackpot. But, how in the world was Andi so sure? That's what has me so puzzled. 

I have searched every logical topic I can think of. I momentarily thought of Al and Bobby in NYC but I think they stay so busy with rescues that they are rarely on the forum.

Treesa, what is the name of the pigeon in the last two pictures on your webshot site? Also, I like the 2nd site you put up. You really have some beautiful birds.

Sincerely,
a still determined IBB and NMR member

Maggie


----------



## Feather

Linda and Maggie, 

I am impressed! My mind is in such a knot, that I have nothing in there except fatuous imageries. 

All of you guys have my admiration! 

Yeah! Treesa, what is the name on those last two pictures in your web-site.

Andi, Hun, there still is time for you to switch back to your fellow IBB members. 

Yours in nosiness,
Feather


----------



## andinla

*Ok feather meet me at the station*

9:00 AM sharp that is if Victor makes you all wait a little longer like maybe through the weekend. I will tell you what I know, it's gonna cost you passing out 100 fliers to would be customers of Thrifty Gas Co (BP). Ok see you there. 

Andi

This is just killing me I hate to keep secrets.............

If you all read handles and how you got started ??? I did PI work for years (dogs) but still works on other subjects as well........


----------



## Lin Hansen

andinla said:


> If you all read handles and how you got started ??? I did PI work for years (dogs) but still works on other subjects as well........



Oh boy, Andi, if this is a clue, now I am thinking maybe BrianNAmy who are located in AZ through Cindy! 

Even if I'm wrong, my hat is off to you Andi, for figuring it out with no hints!!! You must have been a very successful PI.

Linda


----------



## Victor

And now a commercial break!

Check the Beaskley posting for story about "Hawk Master" and "Beaksley the Hawk"


----------



## Victor

pssstt...Andi, you there...check you private message....don't tell Feather!


----------



## Feather

Victor….Boy this was a close one! I guess I convinced Andi that you stuff your pigeons.

Tuesday when I read Andi’s post, I was compelled to cancel my appointments this week-end to help her out. She is only 45 mins. away, but I would have gone a lot further. My problem is…I could only transfer one appointment. The other’s are still on my books. 

Andi before you solved the “who is sending Rosco” case; I wanted to be there with you. I just have a full schedule this week-end. Even if I would have cleared my books, I wouldn’t have allowed you to tell me. I am just having too much fun making up stories about Victor. I know Victor wants to introduce Rosco the special way that he wanted to introduce us to Beaksley, but did not get the chance.

I just have until tomorrow to find someone to take over for me, and unless Phyll sends a blessing my way. It looks impossible. It’s just really hard to pass up a 45 min. trip that started out on a thread that was titled “Please I need some help”. 

Andi, I have a responsibility to these clients,
I hope there will be another chance for us to get together and tear up the streets of L.A.. Knowing you I'm sure there will be.

Still an IBM
Feather


----------



## andinla

*That's ok Feather maybe another weekend*

we can get together. Victor is too funny... I love this thread...

Andi


----------



## Feather

I have spent all night trying to break into Andi's private messages.

I have come to the conclusion that we're not able to do that on Thursdays.

I break into Victors all the time.


Andi, I think that would be alot of fun to go over there with you. My problem is my busiest days are the week-ends. But I'm anxious to meet you, and see with my own two eyes the woman who is saving our L.A. ferels. Freedom Flyers Forever!

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, what is the name of the pigeon in the last two pictures on your webshot site?
> Maggie



Hi Maggie,

Sorry I didn't get a chance to post yesterday. A co-worker of my husband found out we have pigeons, and they were looking for a home for it. When they dropped it off I asked them if the bird had a name and they said no, they just call him "pidgie".


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa - NO FAIR. You still didn't answer the question.  

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Lin Hansen said:


> PS...you will not find any previous threads alluding to a Roscoe, even with an "e." I did that search days ago....LOL
> 
> Yours in nosiness,
> 
> Linda


Sure about that? There were a few when I looked....

fp


----------



## Victor

*Poll closes February 23,2006*

*Dear normal and nosey members, 

Just a reminder that the cahoots poll that Terry W. set up will close at 6:33pm on February 23, 2006 next Wednesday. If you have not yet participated in the pole, please do so! 

There will be a big clue...I am considering this weekend from Coolpigeon on the Rosco mystery. You guys deserve some more crumbs...I have had a blast on this thread and I hope you have too!

If the mystery is not solved by THE END OF THAT DAY, the whole bag of seed will be tossed out to you! 

Yours in Strongheadedness,*


----------



## Feather

Yes Victor, 
This has been fun. For your next bird, send us on a savenger hunt through the threads. But please give us clues. I am really proud of the IBBs.
They are so smart!!! That just proves that pigeon people are well rounded.
They not only have good hearts, but they have good heads.

It's not over yet, and any crumb is appreciated. It's dispicable.... the way you have starved us.

Isn't Andi something?

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen

feralpigeon said:


> Sure about that? There were a few when I looked....
> 
> fp


Hi fp,

I think there's four threads that pop up when you put in Rosco or Roscoe....I should have said that no threads popped up that were relevant.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks

FINALLY have a chance to post again on this thread!

Mmmm, well, I originally thought SmithLoft but now I'm having second thoughts and keep thinking TREESA. Have no idea why.

Wonder if the name is NOT even ON the poll??????

Well, Andi, if you have, indeed, solved the mystery, CONGRATULATIONS!

Hope you and Feather can get together soon!

I CAN'T believe Cindy had so many votes! Cindy, my hat's off to you for a TREMENDOUS snow (especially since we don't get any here!) job!  AND, I don't think it's BrianNAmy either...


----------



## Lovebirds

feralpigeon said:


> Sure about that? There were a few when I looked....
> 
> fp



Hey all.........check this out...........


http://www.pigeons.com/index.html

PS: that didn't work!! LOL

This is copied and pasted:' The thread name is "Fuzz Butt and others......."



Well, I didn't have too hard a time w/out the captions of figuring who fuzz-butt was . Very cute little one. The ducks are just adorable, and the rooster is very pretty. Thanks for sharing.

fp


ROSCO, ROSCOE, ROSCO!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Last edited by feralpigeon : Yesterday at 09:46 AM. *


----------



## Feather

Nice work Lovebirds!

Can I change my vote!


Feather


----------



## Feather

Originally Posted by TAWhatley
Thanks again, everyone ..

Got a chuckle out of your very astute powers of observation FP 

Maggie .. ducks, especially ducklings, are painfully cute and just as huggable and snuggable as baby pigeons. Be careful .. it's easy to become addicted to quack ..

Terri .. Malley might well be a little call duck though the beak is a big long/large for one. 

Terry 

Hmmm....This is interesting, Thanks to Lovebirds

Feather


----------



## Feather

*Victor, give us the bag of seed*

Lovebirds, I was just reading something else you quoted over in General Discussions, that blew me out of Ciber Space. Then decided to wonder over here and you blew me away again.

Congradulations, Sharp Girl

Feather


----------



## Camrron

Hey all you voters! Time to exercise your Democratic rights and pin down the main suspect before it's too late. I keep changing my mind as time goes by but it's too late as I am committed now. Victor is going to let the cat out of the bag by the end of the weekend if I understood him. Hey Victor, now don't you be messing with democracy and the will of the people, you'll just have to wait until the polls close to do acceptance speeches and so forth. More clues are welcome though! 

(Out with the truth Andi!)

You guys are all such good detectives. Very observant too. You are certainly giving Victor a run for his money. And here he thought he was such a smarty, never did he expect you would all catch on to him so fast. 

Cameron


----------



## Victor

Uhh...what's up with all the duck feathers in here?


----------



## Camrron

I think the duck is actually a Red Herring. 

I have no idea what that means!

Cameron


----------



## Victor

WHAT??????????


----------



## Feather

There is also a new and nearly starved young feral pigeon on the scene,
but s/he was =not= interested in a photo op at all .. wanted to get
a pic of the cute little feathered legs and feet .. don't see this too often
with the ferals.

Same Post


----------



## Victor

Gee it sure got cold here in Nebraska all of a sudden these past 2 days. It is hard to believe that Sunday I was outside in a tee shirt working on my outdoor 2 story cage, and tonight we have single digits. Sometimes I wished I lived in California or even Arizona. Sometimes I don't like here very much!

I am looking forward to a balmy 28 degrees next Tueday when Uchiwa flies in from her Northwest flight.


----------



## Victor

*It never rains in California...*

Just off track here a bit, kinda,...I am at work now, and the oldies station is playing "it never rains in California..." Who sings that?

When I was in 3rd grade (second time around...yeah, I was a bad boy!) we lived in Santa Ana, on 6th and Broadway, down the street from Blanchards Market. Wow isn't amazing what you can all of a sudden remember at the most unusual times?

Yup, went to Rosevelt Elementary. The Beatles were highly played then.Wow...

Pigeons lived on top of my apartment building. I remember their thunderous flapping sounds. Never dreamed I would be fighting pigeon people. 

Never mind me...just thinking out loud and rambling on.

Good grief, gotta get back to work!

Yours in stubborness,


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> Just off track here a bit, kinda,...I am at work now, and the oldies station is playing "it never rains in California..." Who sings that?


Well, they lied .. it's raining right now .. actually Albert Hammond lied, he's the guy who did the song with The Free Electric Band.

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx...outhern+California/The+Free+Electric+Band.htm

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, I'm wondering why Trees Gray would want poor Beaksley impaired beak manifest that he is to have competition in the billing department?  

He's a looker allright, until the performance impaired area of billing comes around, poor baby....

fp

PS- Treesa, do you have an interest in the romantic outcome of Victor's new fantail?


----------



## Camrron

Okay I'm out. I have no idea what anyone is talking about on this thread anymore. It's all over the place and I am at a complete loss.

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon

Camrron said:


> Okay I'm out. I have no idea what anyone is talking about on this thread anymore. It's all over the place and I am at a complete loss.
> 
> Cameron


Oh, Cameron, don't worry....it's all just one big Gestalt Session  

And Mr. Squeaks, sir, I can't help but wonder about Trees Gray, but I must add
I can't see her naming a bird Rosco(e), but I could see Reti naming a bird such...

This is so confusing,

fp


----------



## Feather

Well I am interested in the romantic interest of Uchiwa! That fantail is Beakwees. Victor is just going to have to get another mate for Rosco. We just can't have them fighting over the Indian Maiden.

Besides aren't we going to have a scavenger hunt. The last time I said savenger ( swear I wasn't drinking) hunt.

Come on Victor it will give you something to do! We know you have all this extra time on your hands. Besides Cool Pigeon can help you scatter the clues.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Feather said:


> Well I am interested in the romantic interest of Uchiwa! That fantail is Beakwees. Victor is just going to have to get another mate for Rosco. We just can't have them fighting over the Indian Maiden.
> 
> Besides aren't we going to have a scavenger hunt. The last time I said savenger ( swear I wasn't drinking) hunt.
> 
> 
> Come on Victor it will give you something to do! We know you have all this extra time on your hands. Besides Cool Pigeon can help you scatter the clues.
> 
> Feather



Well, I'm all into free-will/free-choice until my wayward little Beakswee doesn't get the damsel. I agree with Feather, your stuck with entertaining us forever, Victor w/endless new threads about countless new adoptees and the building of new lofts  

We will track all the shipping numbers, and you will be doomed to supplying endless deadend clues until remorse sets in and you willingly tell us who you're getting the birds from.

Then, when you think this whole 'muss' is behind you, PigeonPal will announce a host sponsored picnic at your house for NoseyMembers and we'll all get round trip tickets off your ATM card  

fp


----------



## Camrron

feralpigeon said:


> Oh, Cameron, don't worry....it's all just one big Gestalt Session
> 
> And Mr. Squeaks, sir, I can't help but wonder about Trees Gray, but I must add
> I can't see her naming a bird Rosco(e), but I could see Reti naming a bird such...
> 
> This is so confusing,
> 
> fp


Oh Lord fp,

Don't get me laughing. I am sitting in front of the keyboard all by myself with the Gestalt people in white coats trying to break down my door. I will however post from the psych ward as long as they have a high speed connection. Oh, didn't I say I was out. LOL I am losing it. So what is the deal anyway with Treesa's "impaired beak Manifest" or whatever. I still don't get it. I am a little dumb sometimes though.

Cameron


----------



## Feather

That is sooooo funny! I'm packing! (No I don't have a gun)

Feather


----------



## Feather

Cameron,

I don't get it either. Just pack.

Besides as far as I'm concerned, this case is solved. 

fp
Andi
Lovebirds.................In that order


----------



## feralpigeon

OK, so Feather....you need to get w/AZ and she'll hook you up on "the packing thing"  . 

As for you Cameron, the surprise "kiss" in the pigeon world is bestowed
anatomically on poor Beaksley when he tries to bill the fair damsel, think about it.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

*Well, Cameron,*

you and I can commiserate together because I lost it way back... 

All I know is that no one in AZ in sending any birds to Victor (at least that's my "opinion").

Unless there are more clues, I'm only guessing. AND, unless it's someone on the site I recognize, I still don't know...

MEANWHILE, we can make do with the adventures of Uchiwa until Rosco arrives...

However, I will always be an IBB/NMB...


----------



## Feather

Mr. Squeaks,
I know you have said all along that Terry is not sending Victor a bird. Maybe I have read this all wrong, but go to the search feature and type in Fuzz butt then read the whole thread. Or at least read fp's and Terry's remarks then explain it to me.

Feather


----------



## Camrron

OK fp,

I am thinking about it but the innuendo is making my head spin right now. LOL it must be bedtime for me. Hey!, Why are you guys all posting in the middle of the night anyway. Doesn't anyone sleep anymore! Surely we can learn something from the birds who are tucked in all snuggly and warm by sundown.

Cameron


----------



## Feather

I have my Terry's mixed up, I have my threads mixed up, and I have a long day tomorrow!

So Sleep With The Angels my little Nite Owls,

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

feralpigeon said:


> fp
> 
> PS- Treesa, do you have an interest in the romantic outcome of Victor's new fantail?



fp,

Why of course I am, I'm interested in the emotional and physical well being of every pigeon on the site.


----------



## Skyeking

feralpigeon said:


> And Mr. Squeaks, sir, I can't help but wonder about Trees Gray, but I must add
> I can't see her naming a bird Rosco(e), but I could see Reti naming a bird such...
> fp



fp,

You are right, that is not a name I would pick.


----------



## Reti

feralpigeon said:


> Oh,
> I can't see her naming a bird Rosco(e), but I could see Reti naming a bird such...
> 
> This is so confusing,
> 
> fp



Now what is that supposed to mean?!: 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Little old ladies who have to go to bed early sure miss out on some great and confusing  posts.

Now, I think fp was very clever in throwing in the "Rosco, Roscoe, Rosco" at the end of that post. Many of us said we could not pull up the name in a search so she wanted to give us a little excitement. 

I am still sticking with Treesa although I could be swayed to Reti pretty easily. I trust Victor  when he says the bird is not coming from CA.

Yours in total confusion,

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Mr. Squeaks,
> *I know you have said all along that Terry is not sending Victor a bird. * Maybe I have read this all wrong, but go to the search feature and type in Fuzz butt then read the whole thread. Or at least read fp's and Terry's remarks then explain it to me.
> 
> Feather


Actually, I have said CINDY (AZWhitefeather) was NOT sending Rosco. Then, I also added BrianNAmy, which takes care of all the AZ people (except me and I am DEFINITELY not in the mix for sending!)

However, I can relate to being confused - ESPECIALLY in the wee hours of the morning. I am a morning person and the only reason I will be "on" in the wee hours is because, once in a blue moon, I can't get to sleep at my usual time AND those Olympics! I stay up to watch and then think, "well, I'll just take a second to check the site!" Yeah, and then I'm UP for 2 hours answering posts!!  

I still think Rosco is coming from Florida...Treesa, Reti, Youg???? OR, from a warmer state than NE... 

BTW, we haven't heard from Yong in a long time...wha's happenin'? I hope she's just busy...

Oh yes, I agree, Maggie, don't think he's coming from CA either...


----------



## Whitefeather

mr squeaks said:


> Actually, I have said CINDY (AZWhitefeather) was NOT sending Rosco. Then, I also added BrianNAmy, *which takes care of all the AZ people* (except me and I am DEFINITELY not in the mix for sending!)


Wrong! There is Kim who takes in ferals.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor

*Seeds coming!*

*Good comeback Cindy!!

Now all you that take great honor in belonging to the off branch icebeg/nosey group, TRRRIEEEE and get some sleep tonight. And CAMERON, that goes double for you! What are you folks doing up at 3am...trying to crack the nut, ain't ya???

Coolpigeon will through seeds out to ya on Sunday...sometime. He doesn't know yet either. Yeah, yeah yeah, I am a mean old man I know! *


----------



## Maggie-NC

I think I must be losing it! I could have sworn that around 6 pm (my time) I saw a post from Victor introducing Rosco and talking about what he looked like and mentioned having a great picture of him? 

What happened to the post? Am I going nuts? I pop in and out a lot and just when I had popped in and started reading this post I thought I saw, the hubby hollered that the steaks were done. Well, stomach overruled the forum and now I am lost.....?

Maggie


----------



## Reti

Maggie, after reading your post, I thought I saw that post from Victor too. So, I looked back and can't find it.
Hmmm, this thread is getting weird. Or is it us? 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Don't know, Reti, but thanks for the help. I thought I was losing it for sure. 

I agree, it is getting downright spooky.  

Maggie


----------



## Feather

I'm starting to think that all of the IBB members have been drugged.
I am so mixed up I can't think. The worst thing is I did it to myself.

Now, Victor is playing with our minds. Well Victor you can't play with mine.... cuz I lost it! 

Well we can all look forward to getting fed tomorrow. This will be fun! 

Yours in total confusion too
Iceberger
Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, I still think the bird might be coming from the 'other California', ie, Florida.
And, Feather, what if the 'mafia' only puts out medicated food for us tomorrow??

fp


----------



## andinla

*Cameron that's what this is all about,, throw everyone off*

track, confuse, scramble their brains you know??.......get feathers fluffed up.....

Andi


----------



## Victor

*It will be alright*

Good evening IBB members, 

I do trust you will retire for the night soon. 

I am starting to really worry about you poor misdirected pigeon people!

You have been placed under much too much stress, and I really am worried about your well being, but you have only yourselves to blame...and Cameron of course.  

It was Cameron...*yes* YOU Cameron that started this whole mess. Remember he demanded in a past earlier posting, "*Tell,tell tell*!!" It was HE that swayed you to the darkside...OMG let there he hope for all of you!!!

Think about it everyone...those of you who once normal, stable pigeon.com members like *me*, have resorted to harming your poor lost minds that were once great to be reduced to...IBB-ERS .

I can only hope...dream that stability be returned to your poor overworked minds. I know it has been a long and hard flight for you! 

I can only hope that once this chapter is over, that all of you return to the fruitful and productive lives that you once lead.


----------



## Camrron

Glad I'm not the only one who was starting to get mixed up and lost on this thread what with all the talk of Mafia, Iceburgs, coded acronyms, mysterious posts and conspiracy theories. It's an X-files episode for sure.

I'm with fp on the other California theory. It sounds good to me. So is tomorrow actually the day Victor is giving up the goods. I must have missed a post or two (or three) Lord, there are so many posts. This must be like the most-read-thread of all time or close too it eh.

Cameron


----------



## Victor

Cameron....*pssst* I think you missed the post above you. 

I think we posted almost at the same time.


----------



## Victor

Camrron said:


> I'm with fp on the other California theory. It sounds good to me. So is tomorrow actually the day Victor is giving up the goods. I must have missed a post or two (or three) Lord, there are so many posts. This must be like the most-read-thread of all time or close too it eh.
> 
> Cameron


Giving up the goods? What pray tell do you ever mean?I do not recall making a statement of that nature !

I do believe I said, that Coolpigeon (my grandson) will give a big clue...throw big seeds at you. 

Rest well my pigeons. I will check on you to make sure you are resting well...and no, don't go to invisible mode, as I do have my higher up connections.


----------



## Feather

That did it! No wonder we are all crazy!

Andi, 
How did it go at the gas station today? You have been on my mind all day.

Feather


----------



## Camrron

Oh Dear, 

I did miss that post Victor where you were pinning the blame on me . Guess I have to confess I did get the Iceburghers revved up a little but they are going on their own power now and smarts too. I am innocent. I swear it!

Guess we'll just have to wait till the big clue comes tomorrow. I can hardly wait. It'll be like an easter-egg hunt I hope. I love a puzzle. Are you really trying to get us all to go to bed? I feel so sleepy all of a sudden.

Going into invisible mode................now!.......... pop *!*

Cameron


----------



## Feather

Excuse me...........I just have to laugh at Camrron's post, and then I'll go to bed.


Feather


----------



## Victor

Hello...anyone here?

It is past midnight and not a creature here is stirring, why not even a Feather!

I trust no one is luking in here in the invisible mode...ok.

Good night to the rest of you that are innocent!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

This is all sooooo funny


----------



## mr squeaks

Just a parting shot - YES, I am still awake - barely...but that's the good thing about weekends and, on weekdays, being on permanent vacation. Don't HAVE to get up that early in the morning and can afford to wait for the gang to get me up!

Yep, I, too, have said I think Florida may be the state where Rosco currently resides. BTW, just for kicks, what about Phil in NV??

Sorry, Cindy, I completely forgot about Kim...haven't seen her posting for a long time, but I definitely don't think she's involved either... 

Could y'all be confusing pictures and info about Uchiwa thinking it was Rosco???

Of course, with more than one bird making their debut, things get confusing - FAST! The ONLY thing I know is that Rosco will arrive AFTER Uchiwa!

Of course, if I don't KNOW the persons sending Rosco, all the clues in the world wouldn't help me!

*So, Victor, DO/SHOULD we be familiar with Rosco's shipper?????*


----------



## andinla

*Oh my little pigeons the webs of threads we weave!! hey*

that's spider's (blonde thing !!) 

So I wonder if Roscoe will be flying North, South, West, or East for spring? Only winds of storms will tell, and they are blown in the wind , rain, hail, and snow.....drifting by through secret private messaging for only certain pijgie ears to hear... fly Roscoe fly to your new home across the ????????? where is that Roscoe Victor??? did you get the telegram from Roscoes previous family ????? you know the message attached to his leg to be read out loud as soon as he arrives ohhhhhhhhhh cant wait till he fly's in and let's out the who's in cahoots with whoooooooo?????? heeeeee heeeeeheee 

Feather I had to cancel today do to five people were not going to make it down there because of major last minute rescues from shelters in so. Calif they are canine and feline rescuer's and that is their first priorty.. So it would of been only myself and one other person. We plan on going tomorrow at noon to surprise them...If you don't hear from me by Monday evening on Pigeon.com I'm probably getting rest with two yucky meals a day , with no view of the ocean, no TV , no computer to let ya all know I am a jail bird...because if it so happens that the trapper dude shows up oohhhhhhhhh I will have to tape my mouth, tie my arms, hands and feet down..... because I would like to karate chop him over and over again , and then stick him in a trap , and then take away his food supply , let the rain hit him all night long, and then sell him for chicken --it nuggets (chickens don't have nugget's) He is not worth the trouble I could get into from revenge...I will just put him out of his misery , it will be fast and simple.. just kidding really.........getting off topic oh NO!!! Roscoe where the heck are you , check in with us once in a while ... your driving us all nuts..... 

Andi


----------



## andinla

*Feather I was just laughing at your post from yesterday*

you are too funny.... It will all be over soon....I promise

Good night my little bird......sleep tight 

Andi


----------



## Feather

Andi,

Speaking of Shelters in So. CA., I recieved my news letter from Inland Valley Humaine Society. It is telling people to wait until late summer and early fall to cut their trees. Due to nesting and baby bird fatalities. It goes on to say; 

"In addition to the above simple solutions, did you know that it is unlawful to disturb a nest or interfere with a nesting bird? 

California Fish and Game had addressed the protection of nesting birds and birds of prey. It is listed under code #3503: Destruction of Nest or Eggs, and
#3503.5: Birds of Prey: Taking or distruction of Nests which states it is unlawful to take, possess, or destroy any nest, eggs or any bird or birds of prey." 

It says any nest or any bird............wouldn't that include our babies too?


----------



## Reti

It says any nest or any bird............wouldn't that include our babies too?[/QUOTE]

It should. But when you call them and tell them a pigeon nest has been destroyed, they say "no big deal".
If they wrote "Taking or distruction of Nests which states it is unlawful to take, possess, or destroy any nest, eggs or any bird or birds of prey, 'except pigeon nests"' wouldn't sound good, would it?

Reti


----------



## John_D

Feather said:


> Andi,
> California Fish and Game had addressed the protection of nesting birds and birds of prey. It is listed under code #3503: Destruction of Nest or Eggs, and
> #3503.5: Birds of Prey: Taking or distruction of Nests which states it is unlawful to take, possess, or destroy any nest, eggs or any bird or birds of prey."
> 
> It says any nest or any bird............wouldn't that include our babies too?


Unfortunately your federal laws on birds do not include non-natives like feral pigeons, house sparrows and starlings. In the UK, too, pigeons/doves (except the migrating Turtle Dove) have virtually no legal protection - they are, like most gulls and corvids, considered 'pest' species.

John


----------



## Camrron

Hey Andi, you're on a roll today. I was just reading your #9 post then saw this last one above. I have to admit I never noticed you had written California 90210 until you were telling off #9. You are really funny sometimes. Since it was so cold up here the last few days I think I might just change my location to read "Saskatoon, a planet somewhere in this galaxy" It really is a different world when it gets so cold. And we arent even in the mountains for crying out loud!

Now about this Roscoe mystery.....what have you got for us today. There are lots of hours ahead of us for the easter egg hunt. Bring it on you guys!

Cameron


----------



## Feather

Happy Easter Everyone,

What's Happening? Any good clues yet? Camrron aren't you glad we have that feature Private Messaging. We could never get ahead of this game with out it. You know so the Mafia doesn't know what we are up too.

Bev......... How do you stop laughing long enough to tell Victor off?

Everything is a mess here, no clean a laundry, no clean house........Oh the only spot that has been vacumed is right here in front of this computer. So, I have some work to do today, but will be checking in and out all day.

Luv Yaz
Yours in nosiness, Yours in total confusion too...aswell and two,
Iceberger
Feather


----------



## kittypaws

*Laws and nest*

John,

I was once advised that it was illegal in this country(UK) to remove any bird's eggs (feral pigeons included) from a nest and also to destroy the nest but..... I was told that a lot of construction firms and pest control companies have special licences to remove eggs and destroy nests. Reason I say this was where I worked we had scaffolding up for 4 months and in that time I had seen pigeons merrily walking along the gangplanks with bits of twigs in their beaks and I am think "Uh Oh nest building happening". 

MY manager knew I was worried about the pigeons and told the formean so and one day the foreman came up to me and said that he had been instructed to remove the nest unless I wanted to do it ( I didn't realise this was illegal) and I said OK but there are just eggs in there aren't there? and he said No there are babies.

Well we live and learn and I have learnt oh so much since those days - I did remove the babies who I guess were only days old - eyes still shut and very pink ( I had to otherwise the builders would have "dealt" with them) and felt so bad for making the mother move off the nest. I put the babies in a box with tissue paper ( I never knew you had to keep them warm although it was summer) and a friend drove me to the Wildlife hospital. They were both alive when we got there and the nurse rushed then through to intensive care but came back 5 minutes later to tell me that they were too cold and unable to lift their heads to feed and unfortunately they would die very shortly.  

She did avise me to carry a hotwater bottle around with me and since that day and it must be a good 4 years ago I have carried a small hot water bottle in my rucksack for the next lot of babies I find.... Sorry off on a tangent here but it relates to the protection of nests and eggs etc.

I haven't "luckily" found any babies in need of help but I know so much more I am sure I can assist with better luck next time round.

Tania x


----------



## John_D

Well, it is a case of just doing the best we can with what we know, Tania. If I had known even what I know now when I have found sick pigeons on my balcony some years back, with maybe just canker, things could have been different.

The wildlife laws are tricky indeed. With pigeons and others, they and their nests and eggs can be taken and destroyed at any time by property owners or someone acting under their authority, under a 'general license'. I guess that would mean in practise that, as most places a pigeon nests are likely to be owned by someone or some organization, they are always in potential danger. I do believe, however, that casual destruction of pigeon nests and removal of pigeons by someone with no authority to do so in a particular place is probably still subject to the law.

The management of the apartments where I live (not that I'm here much  ) told me to get rid of a nesting pair on my balcony some years back. They couldn't legally do so, and I refused - so the pigeons stayed! It was the RSPB who told me that unless they could be proven a public safety hazard, only *I *could decide to remove them

John


----------



## Coolpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> *So, Victor, DO/SHOULD we be familiar with Rosco's shipper?????*


Hi. Yes you are familiar with Rosco's shipper.


----------



## Feather

John_D said:


> Well, it is a case of just doing the best we can with what we know, Tania. If I had known even what I know now when I have found sick pigeons on my balcony some years back, with maybe just canker, things could have been different.
> 
> The wildlife laws are tricky indeed. With pigeons and others, they and their nests and eggs can be taken and destroyed at any time by property owners or someone acting under their authority, under a 'general license'. I guess that would mean in practise that, as most places a pigeon nests are likely to be owned by someone or some organization, they are always in potential danger. I do believe, however, that casual destruction of pigeon nests and removal of pigeons by someone with no authority to do so in a particular place is probably still subject to the law.
> 
> The management of the apartments where I live (not that I'm here much  ) told me to get rid of a nesting pair on my balcony some years back. They couldn't legally do so, and I refused - so the pigeons stayed! It was the RSPB who told me that unless they could be proven a public safety hazard, only *I *could decide to remove them
> 
> John


That is interesting information! Refering to the your last paragraph, it is just too bad that more people don't have that information.

I have always heard that pigeons do not have any protection. I thought that the wording in those inforcement codes, sure had them under their umbrella though. They are birds and they do lay eggs. I took a crow to a raptor rehabber once. She had no respect for starlings or any bird that wasn't native to this area. In fact, I found her to be down right rude. She put a perfectly healthy crow put to sleep because it is against the law to have one as a pet. I think the wing could have been amputated, and the crow could have lived a long happy life with a foster parent. Me, for instance! 
Reti......I guess your right if you call for help and no one responds for certain types of birds, then they really have no protection at all.

Thank for the information.

Thank you Cool Pigeon, for the clue, you are just too cool!

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Coolpigeon said:


> Hi. Yes you are familiar with Rosco's shipper.


Hi Coolpigeon, yes feather is right, you really are just too cool.....now just a thought here, there are so many members in the Nosey Members Club, one seed might not be enough. Do you have any more you could toss out to us, we're a friendly but very hungry lot 

fp


----------



## Coolpigeon

Oh, by the way........My Mom told me that we get to go to Disney World for a week at the end of March.


----------



## Camrron

Hungry indeed and still feeling starved.....

I mean hey, Fedex is a shipper we all know of Coolpigeon. When Victors not looking why not just post a little more, what's he going to do now that you are in the drivers seat anyway. He'll get paranoid and won't be able to let you out of his sight for the rest of the day now so you'll have to post before he reads this. Hurry! Hurry!

Cameron


----------



## Coolpigeon

Camrron said:


> Hungry indeed and still feeling starved.....
> 
> I mean hey, Fedex is a shipper we all know of Coolpigeon. When Victors not looking why not just post a little more, what's he going to do now that you are in the drivers seat anyway. He'll get paranoid and won't be able to let you out of his sight for the rest of the day now so you'll have to post before he reads this. Hurry! Hurry!
> 
> Cameron



Papa! Papa! 
He's trying to take me to the dark side  ....I won't do it. I must resist.


----------



## Camrron

Veeeerrrrrrry Funnnnnnny CoolPigeon.

Cameron


----------



## Feather

Cool Pigeon,

Is this Disney World in Florida, or Disneyland in California?


Forida hmmm

Feather


----------



## Reti

Coolpigeon said:


> Papa! Papa!
> He's trying to take me to the dark side  ....I won't do it. I must resist.


LOL, Coolpigeon, you are so cool. Very funny.

Reti


----------



## Coolpigeon

Feather said:


> Cool Pigeon,
> 
> Is this Disney World in Florida, or Disneyland in California?
> 
> 
> Forida hmmm
> 
> Feather


*Disney World*


----------



## feralpigeon

Coolpigeon said:


> *Disney World*



Wow, that's exciting Coolpigeon. Hey, will you guys be driving and taking in the scenery or will you be swept away inside of a steel bird  ??

Next question....picking up any hitch hikers along the way  ?!?

fp

One other thing, you'll be so close to some of our members there, sure would be GREAT if you could have dinner together


----------



## TAWhatley

Coolpigeon said:


> Papa! Papa!
> He's trying to take me to the dark side  ....I won't do it. I must resist.


Somebody call 911 for me .. I'm laughing so hard I think I may pass out  Coolpigeon, did you come up with that snappy comeback yourself or did Papa coach you a bit (or perhaps another agitator in your family)? No matter .. it is positively hysterically funny!

Terry


----------



## Camrron

I think that it's a whole family of smart alecs Terry. That wipper snapper got a good chuckle out of me too. I'm not in with the Mafia IBBers though Coolpigeon, I'm just a old fashioned Iceburgher from the early posts. Thanks for that good clue though. It was very helpful.

So, Florida.....that thins the field a lot. I will have to do some looking now. Mental processors on full! I think. Seems fp pinned this one down the other day with that guess about the "other California" being Florida. Good work there fellow Iceburgher.

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, Coolpigeon, what a come back! I loved it!  And, thanks for the hint. I still think it is Treesa. 

Maggie


----------



## Victor

Coolpigeon said:


> Papa! Papa!
> He's trying to take me to the dark side  ....I won't do it. I must resist.


Coolpigeon, don't be scared! Your Papa Victor is at work, watching you. 

Don't let them take you to their side! 

Don't let them trick you!


----------



## Feather

Cool Pigeon,

DO YOU LIKE MONEY?


I'm not an IBB member eighter, I've just been working under cover here to try to mislead these members from getting close to the truth.

You can send me a PRIVATE PRIVATE PRIVATE message, and no one will be the wizer. 

Your Best Friend,
Feather


----------



## Coolpigeon

Feather said:


> Cool Pigeon,
> 
> DO YOU LIKE MONEY?
> 
> 
> I'm not an IBB member eighter, I've just been working under cover here to try to mislead these members from getting close to the truth.
> 
> You can send me a PRIVATE PRIVATE PRIVATE message, and no one will be the wizer.
> 
> Your Best Friend,
> Feather



*Nice try Feather. 
It ain't gonna happen! Papa made me smarter than that.*


----------



## feralpigeon

So, I'm hoping if we guess it, you'll let us know.....here's my guess.
I'm guessing that it is one of Yong's rescues, possibly Trooper. Thinking Maggie nailed this one in an earlier post about Yong visiting Reti. Am I way off?

fp

PS--I have no cash on hand, but I'm sure we can think of a barter


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Coolpigeon said:


> Papa! Papa!
> He's trying to take me to the dark side  ....I won't do it. I must resist.


COME TO THE DARK SIDE YOUNG COOLPIGEON!!!! IT IS USELESS TO RESIST, YOU WILL TELL US WHAT WE NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## Feather

fp, That is an interesting theory. Maybe he should tell us if we are cold or hot, not really admitting to anything, as he never really wanted to tell us from the beginning.

Cool Pigeon, 
I know you are way smarter than that! I just wanted to make you laugh. Since you gave us such a good one today.

Camrron, You gave me another good laugh too, (Hurry! Hurry!) 
But you do that everyday.

Feather


----------



## bevslape

Feather said:


> fp, That is an interesting theory. Maybe he should tell us if we are cold or hot, not really admitting to anything, as he never really wanted to tell us from the beginning.
> 
> Cool Pigeon,
> I know you are way smarter than that! I just wanted to make you laugh. Since you gave us such a good one today.
> 
> Camrron, You gave me another good laugh too, (Hurry! Hurry!)
> But you do that everyday.
> 
> Feather



*Oh he has wanted to tell, but Papa won't spill the birdseed completely to him either. (Victor loves the power  ) Coolpigeon has been having fun making posts and getting answers back. He goes to the computer checking every few hours to see what people are saying. He sits there and laughs at the comments and the fun he's having with his Papa making everybody "crazy". I'll be in the kitchen doing something and I will hear him in the livingroom at the computer laughing maniacally.They are two of a kind. (Just pray for me)LOL*



*P.S. Thank you all for treating Coolpigeon so well. He loves the joking around.And so do I. This thread has been a scream. I don't think I have laughed so much at any other thread that I have read any where.  What imaginations some of you have.*


----------



## ltrosper

Feather said:


> Cool Pigeon,
> 
> DO YOU LIKE MONEY?
> 
> 
> I'm not an IBB member eighter, I've just been working under cover here to try to mislead these members from getting close to the truth.
> 
> You can send me a PRIVATE PRIVATE PRIVATE message, and no one will be the wizer.
> 
> Your Best Friend,
> Feather


I am posting this for my son, Coolpigeon, in response to Feather's bribe. If we are going to go in this direction, CoolPigeon and I require that the funds be in small, unmarked, randomly numbered bills, placed in a paper bag,and left in the trashcan on the corner of 84th and Scarface Ave. Do not have anyone follow you and do not contact the authorities of our agreement. After we have sent our messenger boy to retrieve said funds, we will then and only then disclose any necessary information. And remember, we Will be watching.


----------



## mr squeaks

FELLOW IBBers/NMBers...STAND STRONG. Do NOT give in to BRIBERY! 

I DO think WE are on the right track with Florida and Treesa or possibly Yong. Maybe Reti??

We MUST be patient and wait for seeds - er - clues. Actually, I think CP is stronger and more able to resist than Victor...older people don't have the stamina and resistence of the young...after all, it DID take time for the "dark side" to take control of Anakin. HOWEVER, CP's dad is already LOST to the DARK SIDE. Willing to accept a bribe...such an example for CP! FOR SHAME!  

Bev, BE CAREFUL, there are DARK clouds lurking with some of your inner circle!

GREAT PICTURE, PETE...go for VICTOR!!


----------



## feralpigeon

ltrosper said:


> I am posting this for my son, Coolpigeon, in response to Feather's bribe. If we are going to go in this direction, CoolPigeon and I require that the funds be in small, unmarked, randomly numbered bills, placed in a paper bag,and left in the trashcan on the corner of 84th and Scarface Ave. Do not have anyone follow you and do not contact the authorities of our agreement. After we have sent our messenger boy to retrieve said funds, we will then and only then disclose any necessary information. And remember, we Will be watching.


On the corner of Scarface Ave. huh?? 

"Who's being lured to which side?!"


----------



## Feather

Well .....I'm here in California, but delivery could be arrainged.
Another concern is how do I know that once you have the money, you will tell us what we want to know.

I say tell first......then you'll get the dough.

Feather


----------



## ltrosper

feralpigeon said:


> On the corner of Scarface Ave. huh??
> 
> "Who's being lured to which side?!"


Is my reference to Scarface lost on you fp??? I thought my family was being referred to as a mafia.......Oh btw, i am CoolPigeon's mom, not his dad, but that's ok, easy mistake, I dont post much.


----------



## ltrosper

Feather said:


> Well .....I'm here in California, but delivery could be arrainged.
> Another concern is how do I know that once you have the money, you will tell us what we want to know.
> 
> I say tell first......then you'll get the dough.
> 
> Feather


Oh nonono, never dealt with mafia before, huh? We get what we want first then we give you what WE think you paid for, lol.


----------



## Feather

I hope that you don't think I'm buying Avon.

I guess your guys are going to have to meet with my guys.

You know.......in those big black cars with briefcases.

Or we could meet at the zoo. Or Disneyworld in March.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> *Or we could meet at the zoo. Or Disneyworld in March.*
> 
> Feather


Ah, Feather, isn't Rosco due around the end of FEBRUARY? Be too late by then... Ahhhh, my former IBBer/NMBer...greed is a terrible thing! Don't get mixed with the "wrong" people!

You can only TRUST FAMILY: IBB/NMB

STRENGTH is in NUMBERS and LOYALTY!  Do not be lured by filthy lucre...


----------



## Feather

Mr. Squeaks,

I didn't type that part about the zoo and Disneyworld, 
That part just typed itself!

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Feather said:


> Mr. Squeaks,
> 
> I didn't type that part about the zoo and Disneyworld,
> That part just typed itself!
> 
> Feather


Oh boys, now we have automatic keyboard transimissions  
Think I'm still on your side  

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

Just an observation, why is Reti's name the only moderator's name in itallics??
Is that a clue from "The Big Bird"? Or is it only showing up on my screen that way?

fp


----------



## Camrron

Holy Crow,

Seems Victor's whole Family is here now. 

And they are a sassy lot aren't they!

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

feralpigeon said:


> Just an observation, why is Reti's name the only moderator's name in itallics??
> Is that a clue from "The Big Bird"? Or is it only showing up on my screen that way?
> 
> fp



LOL.....Oh Boy, FP....you just gave away who you voted is the Pigeon Provider


----------



## Feather

Pete,

Where did you find that cool picture of me?

Feather


----------



## Feather

Where do you see Reti's name fp? Oh! I get it.... my vote is in italics as well.
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Don't you worry, fp, I voted for SmithFamily, a loooong time ago but have stated more than once that I have changed my mind to Treesa, Yong or Reti... 

Cameron - you are soooo right! Victor has done a GREAT indoctrination. Probably uses hypnosis!

Sorry, CP's mom...however, being a mom and going for the bribe is EVEN worse!  Boys are CLOSE to their moms!

Feather - your computer and keyboard are HAUNTED...Quick, throw cold water on your face! WAKE UP! Or, do you know a Priest for an Exorcism???


----------



## Feather

It's too late my head keeps spinning round and round, and these posts are typing them selves. HELP!!!!

I voted for TreesGray, because of the missing names on her pigeon pictures.
I don't think Reti had any votes until recently.

Feather


----------



## Victor

I have kept a failrly low presence in this dimension today, as most of it has been spent at work.I have been checking in from time to time at my office desk and have been having a blast reading your posts!

I have come to the conclusion that the interests are leaning to the great state of Florida. 

Could it be _Reti_ ?

Maybe it's Treesa ?

Perhaps Yong  ?

Maybe you should not rule out the possiblity of another red herring! 

Could there be more than one member involved in this wicked conspiracy to trick everyone? It is possible.

With that said and done, you all did well. 

Happy tracking .


----------



## Maggie-NC

There are so many posts that I don't have the time to go back and find where, I THINK, we were PROMISED some clues this weekend. So......what happened?

Also, there is still the mystery of the vanishing Victor post that apparently only Reti and I saw where Mr. Victor described the bird and even mentioned a picture. Why, why, why, was that post deleted? Did it have another clue that I missed. 

I am still torn between Treesa and Reti. Treesa, because of the missing names and Reti because of her close connection with Yong. Also, I voted for "none of the above" when the poll first came out because I believe Treesa and Reti are just like me - they get a bird and JUST DON'T WANT TO PART WITH IT! But, the Yong factor comes into the picture so daggone if I know what I believe in (too strongly) anymore.

I do know this. Uchiwa will arrive tomorrow ? and Rosco can't be too far behind and those are absolutely wonderful events for all of us.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL.....Oh Boy, FP....you just gave away who you voted is the Pigeon Provider


Duh, thanks Brad .


----------



## feralpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> Don't you worry, fp, I voted for SmithFamily, a loooong time ago but have stated more than once that I have changed my mind to Treesa, Youg or Reti...
> .......


Mr. Squeaks, on top of the hypnosis, drugs, and automatic writing, I'm now feeling Dyslexic...turn the 'u' around and put it upside down  

Maggie, CoolPigeon says they're going to Disney World in March and we've been given a "drop" location @ the corner of "Scarface Avenue" to drop off unmarked, non-sequential bills in an brown paper bag if we want more clues.

They won't tell us if we guess the answer, we just have to keep giving them money.

And Pete was kind enough to post a picture of himself  .

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC

So funny. This thread is a hoot! 

Forgot to say earlier. The post from Coolpigeon has my vote for the best post ever on this forum. I still chuckle about it even now. And Pete's picture just topped it off.

Maggie


----------



## Feather

*Bev*



bevslape said:


> *Oh he has wanted to tell, but Papa won't spill the birdseed completely to him either. (Victor loves the power  ) Coolpigeon has been having fun making posts and getting answers back. He goes to the computer checking every few hours to see what people are saying. He sits there and laughs at the comments and the fun he's having with his Papa making everybody "crazy". I'll be in the kitchen doing something and I will hear him in the livingroom at the computer laughing maniacally.They are two of a kind. (Just pray for me)LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. Thank you all for treating Coolpigeon so well. He loves the joking around.And so do I. This thread has been a scream. I don't think I have laughed so much at any other thread that I have read any where.  What imaginations some of you have.*


We are having just as much fun as Cool Pigeon. He just adds a little sunshine to this thread. In fact I have pretty much the same behavior......running back and checking the computer. I say to my self o.k. Linda you can't get on that computer until this laundry is done.....Then 1 hr. later, as I am laughing at something Camrron wrote, I happen to glance at the sofa where I have thrown my clean clothes (some on the floor where the dog has curled up in the middle) and realise that I didn't finish the laundry.......and I don't even care. I definately need some balance.

"Girls just want to have fun"

Feather


----------



## Victor

Lady Tarheel said:


> There are so many posts that I don't have the time to go back and find where, I THINK, we were PROMISED some clues this weekend. So......what happened?
> 
> Also, there is still the mystery of the vanishing Victor post that apparently only Reti and I saw where Mr. Victor described the bird and even mentioned a picture. Why, why, why, was that post deleted? Did it have another clue that I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie


*Maggie and all IBB members~

But you were given clues! Two of them on Sunday, and I slipped one in late last night! What do you IBB-ERS What more do you want from poor little us-es? 

Coolpigeon did answer one question, and the respose was that you did know the shipper.

In addition, be threw more seed out...he told you that he was going to Disneyworld. Now we all know I am sure that this place is in Florida!

And finally last night I narrowed it down to two moderators and a good red herring suspect. 

Maybe if you are nice to  pigeon, he MIGHT throw out some more seed for you to feast on? 

Now this aledged mystery of a missing post, my goodness, it seems to me that Reti and Maggie have become so absorbed in this thread that maybe both of them don't know if they are coming or going. But, don't rule out that maybe Reti is in on it...and then again maybe she is confused too. Or did I put something out for 60 seconds and then accidently delete it? At this writing I do not recall such an action my dear people!

The sun is shining today. That is nice to see. Have a nice day. *


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, you call that "narrowing it down"? Still double-talk...

Now, your comment about the "invisible mode" does intrigue me. There has to be some meaning to that so.....Treesa it is because I think she uses the invisible mode and Reti does not. So there!!!!  

Maggie


----------



## Coolpigeon

As to our next clue 

Pigeons do not like smoke and wild geese do not liked to be chased.

The leader in the poll is cold. It is warm where I live.


----------



## mr squeaks

Just a comment: No sense trying the money bribe. I just read that the largest PowerBall lottery, so far, was won in NEBRASKA...Victor and family probably KNOW them!  

Mmmm,  P., don't think your clues eliminate Florida and so I'm back to my recent suspicions...

Isn't Rosco due at the END of FEBRUARY??

Is Uchiwa still due tomorrow??? Her arrival can help calm us ALL down (ESP. Feather, who is losing it fast!) and give us time to re-coup and breathe!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor said:


> I have kept a failrly low presence in this dimension today, as most of it has been spent at work.I have been checking in from time to time at my office desk and have been having a blast reading your posts!
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that the interests are leaning to the great state of Florida.
> 
> Could it be _Reti_ ?
> 
> Maybe it's Treesa ?
> 
> Perhaps Yong  ?
> 
> Maybe you should not rule out the possiblity of another red herring!
> 
> Could there be more than one member involved in this wicked conspiracy to trick everyone? It is possible.
> 
> With that said and done, you all did well.
> 
> Happy tracking .



Anyone notice that the only name italicized is Reti's? Significant? Or just another ploy of Victor's to throw us off the track?!? 

Just wondering.......

Linda

PS....Just noticed that when Victor's original post is quoted in my answer here, there is no difference in the fonts between Treesa, Reti and Yong. But if you go back and look at the original post, only Reti's name is italicized....


----------



## Reti

PS....Just noticed that when Victor's original post is quoted in my answer here, there is no difference in the fonts between Treesa, Reti and Yong. But if you go back and look at the original post, only Reti's name is italicized....[/QUOTE]

Hmmm, I wonder why.

Reti


----------



## Feather

Maggie who is that beautiful bird on your avitar? 

The other night (Kinda Late) Camrron and myself were still reading threads. while playing with Victor on Rosco's thread. He kept suggesting that Camrron go to bed, (I guess he figured that I couldn't figure anything out if it was handed to me on a piece of paper.) I'm thinking o.k. whats up........So I *private ha ha messaged* Cam and pointed out to her that V had mentioned several times for everyone to turn in early, and that I thought he might be up to something. So we decided over a PRIVATE MESSAGE that we would log off, and come back with out signing in. Camrron called it "in invisible mode" with in our PRIVATE MESSAGE. 

Check it out yourself, I don't think our private messages are that private, because when we resumed position on Rosco's thread, We already had a nice little message from Big V waiting for us. The one where he is refering to "invisible mode".... Careful folks.....Lets don't write any nastys about anyone.

IceBerger
Feather for NMR


----------



## Victor

Oh Feathered one, me thinks you are getting paranoid ...Oh my!


----------



## Victor

Coolpigeon....pssst it's me....papa at work, I see your green light is "on". 

Do NOT give any more seed out. I will talk to you when I get home and we will carefully plan tomorrow. Have a good evening my  fledgling.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Feather

Well, I just don't know. Now Coolpigeon, that delightful young man, threw out more clues this afternoon but I can't make heads or tails out of their meaning. I think the entire Slape family is trying to outsmart the IBB and NMR (BTW, I had to write those down because I keep forgetting what we're called) members and so far they are ahead. Have you checked them out?

My beautiful ****** is my current avatar. She is the daughter of our #1 pigeon Frosty and the dearly beloved but departed Feisty. She is really big like her mother and is so gentle and sweet. She is one of the very few we've allowed to hatch because I want to keep them all. She is about 4 years old and still sticks with her mama. She is very fickle with the boys and has had a couple of boyfriends (currently Ken) but has laid only 3 eggs and shows no interest in laying any more.  Good grief, yall are going to stop asking about my boys and girls because I get so wound up talking about them but I love them sooooo much.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron

FEATHER!!!!

Don't give away all our secrets. We have so few tactical advantages over the Victor clan as it is. And how did he find out about "invisible mode" anyway. I am sure curious about that. I think an insider, one of the much respected moderators has tipped him off somehow. Probably through secret-secret PMing! 

I suspect Treesa more than ever. She has been awfully quiet on this thread lately. Probably getting a laugh about us not quite figuring out that she is the culprit. You do know I voted for her already. That will be a big feather in my cap, Dear Feather, when the truth finally comes out. (I hope). 

Now those were really interesting clues that the young Wippersnapper left us today. I am still mulling them over but have so far only concluded that "cold" suggests the red-herring vote is a red-herring if you get my drift. 

Glad to see we are turning you into a good Iceburgher Maggie. It's irrisistable isn't it. I had to write down that IBB thingy etc too. Couldn't quite fit it into my cranium first few times around. Until later,

Cameron


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Check it out yourself, I don't think our private messages are that private, because when we resumed position on Rosco's thread, We already had a nice little message from Big V waiting for us. The one where he is refering to "invisible mode".... Careful folks.....Lets don't write any nastys about anyone.
> 
> IceBerger
> Feather for NMR


 Why Feather, that was just a simple coincidence!


----------



## Skyeking

Camrron said:


> She has been awfully quiet on this thread lately. Probably getting a laugh about us not quite figuring out that she is the culprit. You do know I voted for her already. That will be a big feather in my cap, Dear Feather, when the truth finally comes out. (I hope).
> Cameron



Hi Cameron,

Did I hear my name mentioned? Boy...you guys have been really busy here...So I'm the latest culprit responsible, huh? How do you figure?

I sure have enjoyed all your posts on the different threads lately and trying to respond to some of them. LOL


----------



## Feather

O.K. AZ WhiteFeather is leading the poll as far as votes. But we all know that the vote leader is not from where it is cold. So, I'm leaning this way; perhaps he is referring to the *"Person"* who started this whole poll idea in the first place. Camrron maybe you are the poll leader, because we all know it is cold where you are. And he is referring to Rosco who is from Florida who lives where it is warm.

Thank you for the tip Cool Pigeon. We love our seeds! You and your mom are scaring me. All day today I thought I was going to turn on to a street named Scarface. Who said I was paranoid?

Maggie was alway a IBB Member, she just didn't want to lead this bregade.
Do you blame her? Half of us went nuts.

O.K. Thats about it! 

Except....Maggie I think Witney is beautiful, and I would like to hear about her anytime you feel like typing.

IceBerger for Members Nosey Rights,
Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

This is better then any old reallity show on the tube these days! I can't wait to see what happens next, I'm gonna go make some popcorn and wait for the next episode to air


----------



## Feather

Pete Jasinski said:


> This is better then any old reallity show on the tube these days! I can't wait to see what happens next, I'm gonna go make some popcorn and wait for the next episode to air


Pete,

I really like your visuals. Before you get your fingers all slimey with butter, do you thing that you could dig up some more of those.

Feather


----------



## Feather

Pete Jasinski said:


> This is better then any old reallity show on the tube these days! I can't wait to see what happens next, I'm gonna go make some popcorn and wait for the next episode to air


Pete,

I really like your visuals. Before you get your fingers all slimey with butter, do you think that you could dig up some more of those.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Pete,
> 
> I really like your visuals. Before you get your fingers all slimey with butter, do you think that you could dig up some more of those.
> 
> Feather


Any requests Feather, I'm up for anything. I'm an old school Star Wars nerd who just happened to be entertaining his cat with it's favorite toy, one of my lightsabers and couldn't resist the photo opp


----------



## TerriB

Okay, my take on  pigeon's latest bread crumbs is that the leader in the poll (at the time I looked, it was the last one, that moderator is a red herring) is cold - so far from the truth. Therefore, the "supplier" is not a moderator.

The reference to WDW lends more weight to Florida...so Reti, Yong, or Treesa...

Need more clues!

<90% of an iceberg is below the surface>


----------



## Lin Hansen

TerriB said:



> Okay, my take on  pigeon's latest bread crumbs is that the leader in the poll (at the time I looked, it was the last one, that moderator is a red herring) is cold - so far from the truth. Therefore, the "supplier" is not a moderator.
> 
> The reference to WDW lends more weight to Florida...so Reti, Yong, or Treesa...
> 
> Need more clues!
> 
> <90% of an iceberg is below the surface>


Terri and everyone else,

Go to page 18, post #261 from Victor. Reti's name is the only one Victor himself went to the trouble of italicizing....I'm tellin' ya, COULD be significant. Or not, knowing Victor!  

Linda


----------



## Feather

Pete Jasinski said:


> Any requests Feather, I'm up for anything. I'm an old school Star Wars nerd who just happened to be entertaining his cat with it's favorite toy, one of my lightsabers and couldn't resist the photo opp


Sorry Pete,

I couldn't log in for some reason.  Star Wars is great how else are we going to get Cool Pigeon over to the dark side. But, I say it is your choice. And our intertainment is in your hands.

Oh Yeah! I forgot about the red herring. Who has red hair or red roosters?

Feather


----------



## TerriB

Feather said:


> ...Oh Yeah! I forgot about the red herring. Who has red hair or red roosters?
> Feather


Hmm, I thought that "red herring" just referred to a false clue or misdirection. Knowing those crafty Slapes, it could be a clue or not!  Too bad we can't get the butt-butts working on this!


----------



## Feather

Linda, 

Do you think stingey ol Victor would give us a clue that obvious.

Perhaps....but I have thought from the beginning that he would like to give Rosco a Grand Introduction. If he tells us any of those things now, it take away from the integrity of the *FIRST ACT.*

Feather


----------



## bevslape

TerriB said:


> Okay, my take on  pigeon's latest bread crumbs is that the leader in the poll (at the time I looked, it was the last one, that moderator is a red herring) is cold - so far from the truth. Therefore, the "supplier" is not a moderator.
> 
> The reference to WDW lends more weight to Florida...so Reti, Yong, or Treesa...
> 
> Need more clues!
> 
> <90% of an iceberg is below the surface>


*Or maybe the fact that it is cold means that a moderator IS the supplier and all of those votes for "RED HERRING" are wrong???  Just trying to add to the confusion here.  (It's my job as part of the "family")LOL*


----------



## Feather

You are probably right on that one! False clue sounds more like Victor.

Does red herring refer to a false clue in the real world. We're going to have to put that one in our Pigeon.com dictionary. I can't even go anywhere with that. That is why I am grasping at straws. 

Thats clever though, I have to admit.

Feather


----------



## Feather

Bev,

Grand possibility! Yesterday I asked for hot or cold. I just never thought he'd give it to us.

Feather


----------



## Camrron

Yes and who chases Geese. There must be a story somewhere in this site about someone who chased Geese and they didn't like it.

Also that clue Coolpigeon gave us about pigeons not liking smoke. Very interesting. Again, the Treesa angle in my mind. However I did see that Treesa posted tonight. Probably just to throw us off the trail and make it seem like she was not the real Mum of a pigeon named ROSCOE!

Hmmmm. Terri, you and I are in agreement on this one for sure. If the leader of the poll is cold and the home where the pigeon lives is warm then it only leads me to the conclusion that .....The leader, being the last item on the poll is wrong and it, in itself is a red herring. So let's ignore the leader of the poll and focus on Moderators.

A Florida native it is. But which? There are so many choices. I have my guess alright but does she chase Geese and does she hate smoke....(along with her pigeons of course). Just thinking out loud.

Oh feather, I just noticed this from you:

"I'm thinking o.k. whats up........So I private ha ha messaged Cam and pointed out *to her *that V had mentioned several times for everyone to turn in early, and that I thought he might be up to something".

Feather, do you mind....I'm a boy, I'm a boy. I'm a boy!

Cameron


----------



## Feather

Sorry Cameron,

I noticed Victor keeps refering to you as a him, and I'm thinking why does he keep calling her a him. I just had it spoon fed to me what the Red Herring was, and now your telling me your a him. No wonder Victor didn't care rather I went to bed early, why should he care if someone that was brain dead stayed on line.

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen

Coolpigeon said:


> As to our next clue
> 
> *Pigeons do not like smoke and wild geese do not like to be chased*
> The leader in the poll is cold. It is warm where I live.


Okay folks, if this line is significant, I believe it may refer to the following post on page 3, #33....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Maggie, 

You are so right! Pidgey spent alot of time on line yesterday, and not one remark of Rosco. We'll have to look to see if he wrote one of his long wonderful stories. If not.......where was he all that time? Hummm......maybe slipping through this thread unknoticed. 

*Maybe.....Cuban 007 knows where Rosco could be getting his cigars.*

What ever my fellow Iceberg Members want to do is fine with me.
If we moved this to another thread we could always gripe overthere, but what is the fun without pestering Victor. 

Maggie, you can't resign! You are too cleaver! 
Besides it is BLOOD IN.....BLOOD OUT !!!!

Feather
------------------------------------------------------------------------
OR

Page 8, Post #112
------------------------------------------------------------------------
quote
"Are you 100% sure of that"? 

Good retort Cindy. But now I am totally confused. Who is it!

I like that line Shi *"Where there is smoke there is Pidgey"* He seems to take the ribbing well enough though doesn't he.

Cameron
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Still working on the wild geese part, but my gut feeling is that it may be referring to the IBB's "wild goose chase" for clues...LOL

Linda


----------



## Feather

Victor also had a post about pigeons not liking smoke. I think it might be a sticky somewhere.

I don't know how to get a quote from there over here. Does anyone remember reading this post.

I sure have felt like we have been on a wild goose chase!
Thanks Linda

Feather


----------



## TerriB

Lin Hansen said:


> ...Still working on the wild geese part, but my gut feeling is that it may be referring to the IBB's "wild goose chase" for clues...LOL
> 
> Linda


I thought the same thing, until reading your post just now it occurred to me that there is a moderator who does frequently chase geese...and ducks...and posts enticing pictures of them for all of us duck-less types to drool over. Could Bev's comment, "... that a moderator IS the supplier..." be correct and the culprit is none other than the (in)famous TAWhatley?!?!?


----------



## Feather

O.K. I think I remember Victor's reports about pigeons not likeing smoke hooked onto Trees Gray's report about how to clean your loft.

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen

TerriB said:


> I thought the same thing, until reading your post just now it occurred to me that there is a moderator who does frequently chase geese...and ducks...and posts enticing pictures of them for all of us duck-less types to drool over. Could Bev's comment, "... that a moderator IS the supplier..." be correct and the culprit is none other than the (in)famous TAWhatley?!?!?


Yep, Terri, Terry would be logical because of her involvement with ducks and geese....except earlier in the thread she denied being the one! So, I haven't considered her as a suspect.

Now, if Terry really is involved here, that could open up a whole 'nother can o' worms. Now, if Terry is involved the warm place could be Nevada with the ~partner~ involved maybe being Phil....

ARGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Gotta get to bed!

Linda


----------



## Camrron

No problem Feather,

I am a confident boy and my boyhood wasn't mangled too much by you calling me a (her) girl. I'll survive it without any bad dreams I hope.

Cameron....._or should I say Cameroni to rhyme with macaroni_..!

Must be the Italian coming out in me.


Cameron


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I think we're all being lead on a wild "goose chase" here, maybe a twisted game being played by Victor the tormentor Me thinks we have an evil genius here!?!?!?! I know I'm probably wrong but I'm weighing all options with this mystery. No offense meant Victor...please understand you're ruffling many a feather here


----------



## Camrron

Lin Hansen said:


> Yep, Terri, Terry would be logical because of her involvement with ducks and geese....except earlier in the thread she denied being the one! So, I haven't considered her as a suspect.


I never considered her a suspect either. A full denial in my mind is as good as gold but then.....if Terry fibbed..Oh no, I would be so devastated. Who could we trust after that.

She wouldn't fib I don't think. That Victor clan on the other hand....wellllllll, I don't think they fibbed either except they just have us on the ropes with teensy clues. Like the one about Fedex being the shipper. (or did I say that).

Let's get together on this (wild) goose thing Coolpigeon mentioned. I think it's a really big clue. Maybe the biggest yet. And hey, Where's Andi tonight? She is awfully quiet all of a sudden.

Andi ????? Andi ?????.....Andinla?

PS: I just noticed 90210 is now 90245! Are you kidding! Is that a clue. Hope you know I was just having fun with your title. 

Cameron


----------



## Feather

I know you could handle it. It's not so bad being a her! I'm one!

If it will make you feel any better, I thought Pidgey was a woman and Mr. Squeaks was a Man. We don't have to stand on different sides of the room.

Your still my pigeon brother, and I won't laugh any less now that I know your a he.

Feather


----------



## Feather

Pete Jasinski said:


> I think we're all being lead on a wild "goose chase" here, maybe a twisted game being played by Victor the tormentor Me thinks we have an evil genius here!?!?!?! I know I'm probably wrong but I'm weighing all options with this mystery. No offense meant Victor...please understand you're ruffling many a feather here


And he calls us the dark side. Where are those pictures?


----------



## Feather

Pete Jasinski said:


> I think we're all being lead on a wild "goose chase" here, maybe a twisted game being played by Victor the tormentor Me thinks we have an evil genius here!?!?!?! I know I'm probably wrong but I'm weighing all options with this mystery. No offense meant Victor...please understand you're ruffling many a feather here


And he calls us the dark side. Where are those pictures?


----------



## Feather

Where did it go? I seem to be stuttering alot tonight.



Cammron, Don't forget Post #166, and Fuzz Butt.


----------



## Camrron

Glad to hear I am still OK with you Feather. 
Whew, for a minute I was not so sure.

Cameron


----------



## Victor

Congratulations Miss Feather on your accomplished upgrade to Senior Bird.


----------



## Victor

As you can see, I pay very close attention to detail!


----------



## Feather

Well thank you Victor sir, 

You know it's just me and Cam on here tonight. To celebrate my big leap how about some seeds. 

Actually, Cool Pigeon had us spinning. Where is that report that you wrote on pigeons around smoke. 

Ruffeled Feathers


----------



## Feather

He disappeared! That Rascal!

Feather


----------



## Victor

Just like that...pop!


----------



## Camrron

I'm with Victor,

Congratulations Feather. He may have disapeared tonight but his good thoughts were for you. Sleep tight all. I am off to bed but tomorrow is another day in our great Roscoe egg hunt and puzzle.

C'mon Coolpigeon. One more little clue won't hurt. We are all so close now!

Cameron


----------



## Coolpigeon

you guys are still up?we watched a movie tonight since I have no school today. You guys got the first clue it is florida. I wish I could stay up but I have to go to bed.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hey guys and gals, don't forget Uchiwa is due TODAY...I think! isn't she? AND, isn't ROSCO due NEXT WEEK????

As I mentioned in Uchiwa's thread, her arrival will give a "break" to clear our heads and thinking! Also, to remember who is a "he" and who is a "she."  (NOW, Feather, you know why I suggested a thread about your handle and how you got started. I was very confused on whether people were "he or "she!" Sure helped - in SOME cases! 

I don't see how Terry could be a suspect since she doesn't live in Florida unless she recently moved! 

Is the consensus for FLORIDA????


----------



## TAWhatley

*Truly, It Isn't Me ..*

Dear All,

Though I would love for the Slape clan to be adopting one or more of my birds, it isn't me who is involved in this undercover pigeon operation. Yes, I chase ducks and geese and do have them, but still .. it isn't me. I am totally befuddled as to who it may be but am greatly enjoying this wild and crazy thread.

Terry


----------



## andinla

*Cam I am so glad to hear your a guy whewwww!!*

Reason being, I thought to myself one day, If Cam is married his wife is a lucky lady. My reason for thinking that is your a very kind hearted (thank gosh a man) MAN. You always have encouraging words for everyone here, your emotional and have no problem letting all of us know through your words. You go out in weather that I can't imagine even being in to feed the wild birds, and best of all you like pigeons.......yeah......Your a one in a million kinda of man, the kind of man a woman would love to love... ok enough of that and your astrology/sign forecast..... by the way what sign are you? just kidding... It just kinda scared me a little when I read she regarding you because , well , never mind.. YOUR A MAN AND THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS....OK where is Roscoe...... someone recently had to give up their birds remember? come on now... birds remember? I know you do... You really think Roscoe is in Florida? really.. Victor where are you ??? where are the seeds........they are starving out here in the storm burrrrrrrrr it is getting cold in here Victor don't you agree ?? throw some seeds before they all fluff up.. hurry .... Victor you there. oh see you in the PM room ok....gotta tell ya something (funny) and stay out Feather & Cam it is way to hot in there for a cool blooded pigjies......heeeee 

Ok Victor when are you oops wrong room opps!!

oh ! while still here FEATHER you are a big bird now CONGRATS 2 YOU!!! that means you have more Feathers to get fluffed up now...........Andi

Cam-I changed my location on my profile because after reading Numbernines post heck who know's he could of been a postal worker and who know's what could happen- he might come looking for us one day and think we worked with him or something...... ya just never know..??? no really the BP companies have some pretty scarey people working for them and well ya just never know??? I'm sounding a little paranoid...ha!!


----------



## feralpigeon

andinla said:


> ....OK where is Roscoe...... someone recently had to give up their birds remember? come on now... birds remember? I know you do... You really think Roscoe is in Florida? .....


That would be Yong, if I'm not wrong . Although she had a change of plans and didn't have to after all. Which doesn't mean that she has no rescues for folks to adopt, she frequently appears to have rescues that need homes.

Thanks Lin for your sleuthing on the smoke and geese issue, think that makes sense.

Victor, and the rest of your mysterious family, could you remind us again when
Rosco will be arriving?

fp


----------



## Victor

Now it is up to the mysteroius shipper.


----------



## Feather

Good Morning Everyone,

I need to leave my post in front of this computer today.
Ordinarily I wouldn't check in, but I don't want my brother Camrron to wonder about my absence. Andi, you are right......it is the compassion element that tricks me everytime. Andi, What are you?

Yong and Cuban 007 had to get rid of their birds. Yong is in Florida. 

fp you are sharp.

Look at me I'm going to miss my appointments.


Forever nosey
Feather


----------



## TerriB

Coolpigeon said:


> ...You guys got the first clue it is florida...(


Okay, we have confirmation that Rosco is coming from Florida. Based on the clues we have, does the Florida member also have to be a moderator?


----------



## Lin Hansen

TerriB said:


> Okay, we have confirmation that Rosco is coming from Florida. Based on the clues we have, does the Florida member also have to be a moderator?


Hi Terri,

According to past posts, we tended to suspect a moderator alone first because of Post #51, Page 4 when JGregg said Victor slipped up and mentioned that Rosco was coming from a moderator.

THEN, Victor saw fit to throw us a pathetic, minuscule, microscopic crumb of a clue by titling Post #133 (Pg. 9), Partner*s* in cahoots....leading us all to believe that a moderator is involved but that Rosco may be coming from a regular member, hence the plural.

At least that's how I'm seeing it through my thick haze of confusion....LOL.

Yours in weary nosiness,
Linda


----------



## Camrron

Gee Thanks Andi,

I swear that is the best compliment I have had in years. I might just print it out and show it to my friends. It's going to be impossible for them to be around me today. Being as I'm all puffed up like a rooster now!

I get all mixed up about who's who too. For the longest time I thought Pidgey was a woman and Mr Squeaks and Terry were men. Oops. Sorry guys (er gals and guys).

Victor on the other hand was not about to let doubt slip into anyones mind. He posted his picture in his Avatar just so we would never accidentally call him Victoria. Good thinking Victor!

Now, to the young Wippersnapper as I like to call you. What was the name of the movie you guys were watching last night? You're pretty smart and I think you aren't saying anything that isn't a possible clue for us. Also will you be going South of Disney-World to get Roscoe or will you be picking him up when you drive North? While I wait for your answer...where is my map of the good old USA.

Hang in there Linda. This is no time for napping no matter how weary you feel. We must push on. The answer is just in sight. That really was a frustrating little crumb Victor gave us though I must agree.

Feather Dear, brother Cameron is not worried about your abscence. He knows you are hard at work solving the riddle of the Geese and the Smoke.

Cameron


----------



## Lin Hansen

Camrron said:


> Victor on the other hand was not about to let doubt slip into anyones mind. He posted his picture in his Avatar just so we would never accidentally call him Victoria. Good thinking Victor!
> Cameron


Hi Cameron,

LOL...I really had to laugh over your comment about Victor. You see, Victor has had some "issues" in the past...LOL. See the following thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9865

Thought you'd get a kick out of it.

Linda


----------



## Camrron

Hey Thanks Linda.

I must say I really did enjoy that thread. So Victor is now fully fledged and living in the world of the "Jungian Twilight zone" as fp so nicely put it. I would call it the Jungian Jungle myself but who's splitting hairs here anyway. It's so confusing for us guys to be known as girls. A real identity crisis at times. If I am still in town that long I guess I will wear the Matriarch title too. And proudly at that. Brad said:

*"A long time ago Carl decided that the "matriarch" title was a suitable title for those who have posted and contributed significantly. They feel that all of us should embrace our feminine sides as easily as our masculine because the pigeon represents a maternal side in nature"*

Okay, no sweat Brad and Carl, I can live with that if Victor can. And I know Victor's a man's man as the saying goes. They aren't turing us into gals Victor so we can sleep well at night knowing who we are! We're all just loveable pigeon-people.

Cameron


----------



## Coolpigeon

Camrron said:


> Now, to the young Wippersnapper as I like to call you. What was the name of the movie you guys were watching last night? You're pretty smart and I think you aren't saying anything that isn't a possible clue for us. Also will you be going South of Disney-World to get Roscoe or will you be picking him up when you drive North? While I wait for your answer...where is my map of the good old USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron


we watched Zorro the movie. Zorro used whips to fight the evil men. I am a good man and yes pretty smart thank you. We are flying to disneyworld and no we are not picking up rosco.I do not know where in florida he lives now.


----------



## Coolpigeon

Coolpigeon said:


> As to our next clue
> 
> Pigeons do not like smoke and wild geese do not liked to be chased.
> 
> The leader in the poll is cold. It is warm where I live.


the clue is here.


----------



## Victor

Here come a few more pics of Beaksley.


----------



## Zaise

Whoops...sorry folks...that last posting wasn't Victor, it was me. I'm at my parents house and forgot to log myself in.


----------



## Zaise

Sorry, I'm new at this...


----------



## Zaise

He was good to the camera.


----------



## Zaise

Just a few more...


----------



## Zaise

Sorry it took so long to get these to you guys. I've been busy with a new puppy.


----------



## christina11

Well i justed skipped ahead of this post to the front and all i know is there is a pigeon comming named ROSCO!! who shall b the mate for BEASKLEY!!!! and thats all i need to know i cant wait till he arrives congragulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! victor sorry for not posting earlyer lol  heheheh i cant wait till rosco arrives she must b a pretty one cause she has to match up too how handsom beaskley is lol and ill be watching this post now


----------



## Zaise

Oh! Uchiwa -just- got here. We took some really beautiful pictures of her!!


----------



## Reti

Zaise said:


> Oh! Uchiwa -just- got here. We took some really beautiful pictures of her!!



Yeah, how wonderful.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT pictures of Beaksley, Zaise! He is such a cutie!

One question, though, his beak won't get caught in the holes in the balls hanging in his cage, will it???

Can't wait to see how he and Uchiwa get along...in fact, gotta go see wha's happening with her...


----------



## Victor

Thanks for your concern on the bird hanging toy. It is made of plastic, and it only goes in there during his playtime when being monitored. I am not taling any chances!He loves to make it ring.The only "toy" he gets to keep inside is his mirror so he can admire himself on his brick!


----------



## Feather

Thank You Zaise,

These pictures were worth waiting for....such a profile!

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

What a cutie, I'm sure Uchiwa will fall head over heals in love with him.


----------



## feralpigeon

Those are really wonderful pictures of Beaksley, thanks so much for posting them. I just can't help getting a little heartsick when I see him, I miss the little guy. Anyway, look forward to hearing about what Beaksley thinks of the new gal in town and vice versa  .

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

Coolpigeon said:


> the clue is here.


Coolpigeon, so umm, you might be too cool to answer this, but can we assume that all previous guesses are wrong w/the exception of his whereabouts being in Florida??  

fp


----------



## Feather

Psssst..........Cool Pigeon.....This is PaPa.....Go ahead and tell her everything.


----------



## bevslape

*Which is which?*

Hello Christina, Actually, Rosco is a male and so is Beaksley.
The female pigeon that came today is an Indian Fantail pigeon named Uchiwa .

Rosco is the mystery pigeon that Victor has been teasing and tormenting all the members with. Thank goodness it will be over soon!

I hope you read the entire thread when you get a chance. I have to admit, it is pretty funny!


----------



## bevslape

Feather said:


> Psssst..........Cool Pigeon.....This is PaPa.....Go ahead and tell her everything.


*FEATHER, Why shame on you young lady! *


----------



## Feather

Oh Bev, 

I am ashamed! But I didn't type that. I'm sure it is the forces from the dark side.

Feather


----------



## Victor

*We the "mafia family" had a family council meeting and came to the conclusion that on Wednesday after 4pm Omaha time, Coolpigeon will sign on and give one last very BIG clue so that we, and everyone can "somewhat" move on. Unfortunately, he has school tomorrow, and we all kinda got caught up in the Uchiwa excitement. We beg your forgiveness! *


----------



## alaska

Lol, this has been a great thread...glad hear coolpigeon will be spilling the beans...I'm sure the iceburg's will all be very grateful! 
Glad to see Beaksley has settled in well and look forward to seeing pics of beautiful Uchiwa aswell.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## feralpigeon

feralpigeon said:


> Coolpigeon, so umm, you might be too cool to answer this, but can we assume that all previous guesses are wrong w/the exception of his whereabouts being in Florida??
> 
> fp



Hey Coolpigeon,

How about this one clue?? Just this one seed, that too tuff a nut to crack for us here???

fp & other inquiring ferals

PS-Feather really doesn't like what her keyboard does to her sometimes, she's already had a neighbor wrestle a hammer and an axe out of her hand  ,
but this one time, there may have been complicity  .


OK, just skim over the pink fuzzy stuff quickly then answer the quote 

DarthVader


----------



## andinla

*Feather I am a hen*

at least the last time I checked. Roscoeeeeeeee where is Roscoe????

Andi

PS

Cam your welcome ....


----------



## Coolpigeon

feralpigeon said:


> Coolpigeon, so umm, you might be too cool to answer this, but can we assume that all previous guesses are wrong w/the exception of his whereabouts being in Florida??
> 
> fp



You are Correct!!


----------



## pigeonmama

Hey, Coolpigeon,
Did I readin here that you were going to Disney World? Boy, if you are going, you are going to have so much fun !! Is your Grampa going with you? I can just see you and PAPA on those rides now. Be sure to take lots of pictures so we all can enjoy, too.
Daryl


----------



## Victor

No unfortunately papa is not going with them  .

It will only be a mom,dad,and sibling trip, but hey, that's ok. Somebody's gotta stay behind and take care of all the 4 legged and feathered creatures anyway!


----------



## Maggie-NC

lesssee, 4 pm Omaha time is 6 pm NC time. 

I'll be checking in for the giveaway. We (the groups) will empower the dark side if not forthcoming. 

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon

Lady Tarheel said:


> lesssee, 4 pm Omaha time is 6 pm NC time.
> 
> I'll be checking in for the giveaway. We (the groups) will empower the dark side if not forthcoming.
> 
> Maggie


_Well, all right then Maggie, you go girl!!  _


----------



## Victor

COMING SOON... THE BIG CLUE


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor!!

ARGHHHHH!!!!! I thought it was going to be 4 o'clock EST!!!!!!!!

Is it a two hour difference? Right now it's 4:20 by me.....what is it by you??

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds

Yep.........gonna be 5:00 over on this side of the world..............not much longer........


----------



## Victor

It is now 3:33pm. Coolpigeon is dismissed at 3:45/Home by 4:00.

The time is near....Cahooter, ya might wanna start packing!!!


----------



## Victor

The minutes are diminishing. The end is near!


----------



## Victor

I am looking out my north widow....Coolpigeons mom should be entering her car any second.


----------



## Victor

As I peeked out the window, I squinted to see...I think it was his dad. I hear the car driving furiously down the street to get Coolpigeon.


----------



## mr squeaks

I must say, Victor, you are going to NEED all THREE pigeons to keep you occupied and help prevent "withdrawal" symptoms from all this cloak and dagger!  

Then, on the other hand, "3" is an UNEVEN number!  

BTW, has there been ANYTHING about Tooter???????


----------



## Coolpigeon

*Last Big Clue!*

Sparrows like them but Pigeons do *not.*


----------



## Maggie-NC

TREES, TREES, TREES.

Maggie


----------



## Coolpigeon

You are right!


----------



## Coolpigeon

Mrs.Tarheel, You are very smart.


----------



## Maggie-NC

wELL, THANK YOU, SIR COOLPIGEON.

IS IT SAFE TO SAY THAT THE NAME IS TREES GRAY?

BTW, I love your avatar.

Maggie


----------



## Victor

*Hi Maggie and all IBB-ERS!

Yes! Rosco is coming to us from Pigeon Talk Moderator Treesa (Trees) Gray! *


----------



## Coolpigeon

Lady Tarheel said:


> wELL, THANK YOU, SIR COOLPIGEON.
> 
> IS IT SAFE TO SAY THAT THE NAME IS TREES GRAY?
> 
> BTW, I love your avatar.
> 
> Maggie


Thank you ma'm.


----------



## mr squeaks

WELL, WELL, WELL, If I didn't have a reason to trust my instincts (intuition?) before, I SURE do now!

On page 11 of this thread, I mentioned voting for SmithFamilyLoft but then had second thoughts and thought of Tressa but didn't know why! HOW FUN!

Well, now the mystery is over (nice going MAGGIE) and the IBBers/NMBers will be temporarily "retired." However, we will always be ready to return at a moment's notice when needed!  

AND, as I mentioned earlier, for Victor's benefit, 3 is an UNeven number... 

WHEN will Rosco arrive, Victor??? Mmmm, Florida to Nebraska is also a loooong way!


----------



## TAWhatley

Well done Maggie and your fellow "agents"! Treesa, Treesa, Treesa .. how could you have deceived us all in this way? I'm shocked  

Ok .. now let's spills the rest of the beans .. what's the whole Rosco story?  (Never mind .. just saw the wonderful thread about Rosco)

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen

Whew, finally!!!

This has been a lot of fun. Victor, Bev, Coolpigeon and all - best of luck with Rosco.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC

This has been a lot of fun. I am happy to be part of it. Isn't it amazing how things can turn out? We will all remember and miss Tooter but now we have three to love.

Coolpigeon, that was a great clue. I'll bet you couldn't wait for school to be out today.  

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen

Maggie - Congratulations on being the first to figure out (for sure) who the culprit was!!

Linda


----------



## Reti

Now that was a fun thread LOL.

Reti


----------



## Camrron

Maggie,

You are hilarious, and so smart to get that Trees thing that you said, (sparrows like them but pigeons don't). Well, I can't believe how much I have missed by being away the last 24 hours. It seems a lifetime. So many posts too. 

Three pages worth! Wow!

So where is that feather in my cap I have been waiting for....was I right?....oh yes I was,.... *Right all along!...*...........or, did I somehow have the inside track. You will never know and I will never tell. It's our little secret Treesa isn't it. Oops, sorry to drag you into my own self-congratultary speech. That's not fair is it. I am glad you were the one though and of course I did know all along. (Only by your noticable abscence by the way and that's all!)

BTW Andi how did you know the truth. You will have to start your own thread defining your logic and reasoning. That is of course if you were really right. Guess we wll never know for sure since you kept it a secret all this time. Unless Victor writes us a Conclusion to this long, long tale to bring all the story elements together for us. Victor, it might take some work, and I am sure it will be long but lets have the inside story now that the truth is out. The near misses, the hits, the close calls, the bad guesses, the family story, how the Wippersnapper almost gave it all away. It's a made for TV movie so you know you have to do it.

It should all be in a new thread called "The truth about Roscoe and other stuff you need to know" at least in my mind anyway. Like, what's the deal with the Mafia family reference. And of course I will want to know how many and who have privately E-mailed you for special inside info, offering bribes etc to get the goods. You obviously did'nt give too much away because only three of us voted for Treesa and two of those votes probably came from your family!

And Andi, what was all that about being a Private Eye. Are you a Pidgie PI by any chance? You could be the new Pet Detective and we will rely on you to solve further pigeon mysteries that arise in the Slape household. Glad to hear you are a Hen. After those nice things you said to me then I started to worry...what if Andi is an Andrew instead of an Andrea. Whew! That seemed like a close call for a second!

So Victor, your work is apparently cut out for you now. Maybe Bev and Coolpigeon and others will help you sort it all out and let us all in on the inner-workings of this mystery. I personally can hardly wait for the inside scoop on it all !

PS: You are really funny Feather. We almost had an invisible Cabal going there for a bit. Our own little pigeon Mafia with secret handshakes, special medals, codewords and all that other great stuff! You were a lot of fun!

Also, congrats fp on all your hard work. You were so dedicated to discovering the truth I was feeling guilty about going out shopping etc and not following the threads more closely, even when given all the clues. I may have learned a thing or two from you allright. Course it's all related to the X-files and Star Trek so you might not want anything to do with it. Oh well.

Mr Squeaks. Since you named Phil's baby, named us the Iceburghers and came up with most of the Acronyms you surely deserve some sort of award. From now on you are in charge of naming everthing including changing Roscoes name to one of your own choice as you see fit. Might as well, that is a lot of authority! And you deserve it!

Have a good night everyone! And congrats to all you fellow IBBers, and many apologies if I didn't mention you all. We may not have gotten the answer till the end *but *we prevailed and thanks to Maggie's last post the truth is out now. And with one day to spare too. 

Hurray!!!!...........so now.......It is OK Linda, we can all have a good snooze. It was exhausting wasn't it! I feel a long rest in my easy chair in front of the TV coming on right now. While Victor and family relishes their (near) victory over all us IBBer's. Rest up friends, the story is not over yet if I know Victor now as well as I think. There will indeed be more to come so stay tuned!

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, Cameron, you are a MAJOR IBBer/NMBer...you have a great combination of humor, compassion and tact!

We all thank you for your humorous and gracious comments. 

Have no fear, the IBBers/NMBers will RISE again. There will be a need of our services again...just be patient... 

And, I, too, have found LOTS of posts while being away for only a few hours!


----------



## Feather

Yes, This has been a blast!
Cool Pigeon, You have been so much fun. You are so good with those clues, and I loved seeing your smiling face on your posts.

Maggie, I know you didn't want to be the leader, but I still followed your logical lead.

Well, now I can study for my tests, and clean my house on my down time.

Fellow IBB members, I can't remember having so much fun, you guys are all really sharp!

Victor, Thanks for holding out on us, so we could put our imaginations to work. 

I read Treesa's heartwarming story about Rosco, and I know that your three babies, are in the right place.

IceBerger
Feather


----------



## Victor

Just for the record, Pidgey is innocent of any accusations that may have brought against him. There, now I feel better.


----------



## Victor

*Red Herring*

I see the poll is closed and the Red Herring won!

Remember when Coolpigeon said "ducks do not like to be chased and pigeons to not like smoke"? Both statements factual, but a large hint was right there!

*Wild goose chase...smoke in the air!*

If you google red herring, it will tell you basically the above!


----------



## Victor

*Rosco is safe and sound*

*Hi everyone, especially those of you who have been following and contributing to Rosco the Pigeon.

I received a call from the U.s.Post office airport facility that Rosco had just been unloaded off the plane, and asked if i wanted to pick him up, or have him delivered. I told the gentleman that I would be on my way. My grand daughter and I were there within 20 minutes and received him. I spoke to him gently and opened the port hole to peek at him, he stirred a bit. My grand daughter sat in the back seat and kepy a hand on his box. He listened to some light classical music and began to, "Cook--aroo-ka-cooooo" over and over again. 

When we got home, I took the other pigeons outdoors, it was about 71 degrees, and they needed some sunrays anyway. I wanted Rosco to have the living room to himself, to get used to the surroundings. I reached in the box, speaking in soft tones, and he allowed me to pick him up so I transfered him to his private quarters. 

He was watered, and fed, ane did a bit of both.Gosh, he is a MESSY eater! He was just looking all around with great interest...like he was taking "photos" of everything!

I called Trees Gray to inform her that Rosco made it home just fine, and he stretched out his rght feathery leg, and stretched out his wing. I put the phone up so Treesa to say hello to him, and he got all big eyed and attentive. 

An hour ago, I went to him and placed my arm in his cage, and with some talking, he jumped on my arm. Oh, he did give me the indoctrinating arm bite and wing slap at first, so I think he has accepted the situation. 

Right now, he is by the front window, looking out and coo-ing every so often.

I will try and have my daughter Lisa take some shots tonight and post some pictures of Rosco Slape! *


----------



## phyll

Hi Victor,
Yeay! Rosco has finally arrived!
That little bird has been through many changes in his life.
I think it was a great idea for Rosco to hear Treesa's comforting voice in his new surroundings.
May God bless him with a long, happy & healthy life!
May God bless all of you for helping His creatures!

Phyll


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi Victor,

I'm so glad Rosco has arrived safe and well and is settling in just fine. It was also very nice that he was able to hear Treesa's voice on the phone 

Since I'm new to PT, I still have to read a bit more about this celebrity pigeon...just noticed this thread is on it's 26th page!!!! I have a lot of reading to do!!!!

Can't wait to see the pics of Rosco!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley

Sounds like Rosco is settling right in. Thank you for the update. Will look forward to the pictures!

Are we going to be spelling his name Rosco or Roscoe? 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

TAWhatley said:


> Sounds like Rosco is settling right in. Thank you for the update. Will look forward to the pictures!
> Are we going to be spelling his name Rosco or Roscoe?
> Terry



Well, I spelled it Rosco, and Victor spelled it Roscoe, I changed it to the Roscoe with an E today as he is officially part of Victors family now.

Victor, it is up to you now...you can spell his name anyway you want to.


----------



## Reti

Oh my, I have been thinking of Roscoe all night and day.
Darling little pigeon. I am so glad he arrived safe and sound and is adjusting to his new home.


Reti


----------



## Victor

*It shall be Rosco.*


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> *It shall be Rosco.*


GOT 'CHA! Who needs the "e" anyway?

Again, VICTOR and FAMILY: CONGRATULATIONS !!  

To me, he will be known as "ROSCO, THE REGAL!!


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> *It shall be Rosco.*



**********************GREAT!  **************************


----------



## Victor

Rosco fell asleep last night with a leg stuffed inside him. Tooter used to do that, in fact Rosco sounds like him,has the same "talking " pattern. He favors him in many ways. Treesa was right, it does resemble Tooter is some ways. We have not fully bonded yet.I am giving him his one week space to get comfortable with the new surroundings. He stayed up late, but must not be used to the late nights that we are so used to. Beaksley was banging his toys around, and Rosco assumed the sleep position ! Poor pigeon, the flight probably caught up with him.Rosco does not have any toys yet, but they have the exact kind back at Petco I noticed the last time, so I will be making a trip to get a pair and another mirror or two...in case Blue Bar becomes pigeon # 4?The feathery ones are reminding me it is feeding and flight time...talk to you all later!


----------



## Feather

Bless you Bev, 

Did he say possibly another one on the way?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Nope, Feather...Victor was referring to possibly keeping Ms. Blue Bar. She makes PIGEON # 4...  

And, Victor, pray tell, HOW does a pigeon get a "leg stuffed inside him???" Is he THAT hungry?  Is this "thumb sucking" for pigeons?  

Mmmm, on second thought, Victor, I think you're just confused and have been staying up too late yourself...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Stands on one foot and tucks the other leg in his chest?


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Stands on one foot and tucks the other leg in his chest?


Of course, Maggie...I was just "funnin'" Victor. When the humor devil gets a good hold on me, I run amok!


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Bless you Bev,
> 
> Did he say possibly another one on the way?
> 
> Feather


I am totally confused.


----------



## Feather

I didn't mean to confuse you, I simply had not read the other thread, and didn't know about the sweetheart you rescued. 

Feather


----------



## Victor

Yes Feather, you picked the absolute correct word to describe her...sweetheart. Blue bar is just a sweetheart.  

But, this is Roscos thread, and he is not only a striking one, but a fast and slippery one at that! He managed to barrel out when I was pulling out his water dish this morning. After a few failed attempts to coax him to my arm, what does he do? He lands on my head...my poor abused head. 

We have not forgotten about pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks

Bless his little heart! No one deserves a pigeon on his head more than you, Victor!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

Rosco has made a mess with eating, since day one.  I guess it was because his former family only gave him "millet"  to eat, so now he throws the variety out cause he is looking for the millet to eat. I worried about it and would hand feed him the rest and especially the corn. He does not like having his mouth opened for that as he was never given anything, but he is getting more used to it now. Skye sees me coming and opens his beak almost automatically. LOL

The reason he was ready to go to sleep was not jet lag. Bed time here was about nine or ten o'clock, depending on what time he was up in the morning. Rosco slept in the computer room. He is very good upon turning out the lights, he quiets down right away. I'm sure he will adapt well.

I'm glad Rosco is flying to your head, he is getting comfortable with you. He doesn't fly to the shoulder, but will fly to the head. When I put him on my shoulder he starts biting at my face or hair. He is just too precious.....darling little clown.


----------



## Victor

I am trying to stay on wing stretch ahead os Rosco. He now has a new DEEP dish, and a mesh skirt to go around his large cage. No mess this morning!


----------



## mr squeaks

Hey Victor, now that he has arrived safe and sound, I think Rosco needs a new thread...OK?  

Maybe something like:

The Life and Times of Rosco or
The Life and Times of Rosco and Friends (or Family) or
Rosco, The Regal


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

How is Rosco doing?


----------



## Victor

Treesa and all keeping an eye on Rosco~ He is doing just fine in his new envirionment. It has been a week by this afternoon that he has been here. He is perched on top of a flat stick that is situated high on his "apartment" and is looking outside Oh...he just did a healthy full stretch. Must be time for his flight exercise. He is quite the flier and FAST and slippery. I had to bend the hooks on his deep feeding dish, as he kept knocking it over. This week we begin our "bonding". I pretty much left him to himself the first week so he could get used to his new envirionment. Last Wednesday he did have his first bath (I don't think I mentioned that) and he did not like it much...but they usually don't the first time or two when they are new to a home. Hopefully today or tomorrow we get our pigeon supply shipment, which includes pigeon bath salts.Now, he is preening himself. Compared to Beaskley, and Uchie, he is actually quite quiet, except when one is speaking to him ! By the way, we decided to keep the spelling the way that Treesa's son did, as he named Rosco.


----------



## Victor

I just rememberd, I have not posted any pictures, and I am sorry about that! We are having an outdoor get ~together tomorrow (Wed) and there should at least be one digital camera I can borrow from one of my kids so we can zap it in the computer.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

Glad to hear that Rosco is settling in nicely and making the transition to "Slape" living 

Yes, pictures are a must!!! Treesa will be thrilled to see him at his new home and most of us haven't even seen him period!!!

GET THOSE PICTURES UP MAN!!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

I found the picture, I forgot I had seen it before He's a beautiful bird alright, such a sparkle in his eye! Well, we STILL want to see pictures of him now at your place

Here is the link you were trying to make work:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=111004&postcount=2


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

I appreciate the update, as I think of Rosco, like one of my children  LOL... When Daniel left home I had to hear from him everyday, and so it will be when Davey leaves home.

I am glad he is doing well, as I had expected. Thank you for indulging me as I still am going thru withdrawal. Thank you for leaving the spelling as "Rosco", that is a very kind gesture.

Brad, you are right, Rosco has real bright orange eyes, a little wild looking and very sparkly.


----------



## Skyeking

Here is another one of him. I can't wait to see pictures of him at his new home.

Thank you


----------



## Reti

Love his sweet face.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

Rosco sure is a LOVELY Checker!  

Am also waiting patiently for pics... 

VICTOR, Rosco needs a NEW THREAD!!


----------



## Victor

Squeaks! What do you mean he needs a new thread? This one is doing just fine. I like looking at the pretty 5 stars! 

Well, let me see here...

I could start a new thread on...

Rosco

Beaksley

Uchie

And let's not forget "Blue Bar", which by the way has a new name...I strongly suspect she is going to be a new member of the family


----------



## Reti

And let's not forget "Blue Bar",[/COLOR] which by the way has a new name...I strongly suspect she is going to be a new member of the family[/QUOTE]


Oh, I am so glad to hear that. That is wonderful news. 


Reti


----------



## Victor

*Treesa and all~*

One of my daughters came over today and brought her digital camera and took some good pictures of Rosco. She sent them to our computer tonight, but we have to resize them to fit here. 

Rosco is developing a fondness for us and our COMPUTER corner. He has this belief that he owns the computer, and will peck at any hand that comes near the mouse! He is really a sweetie too!

She captured some pictures of him doing some indoor flights too. We will get them posted real soon. 

Rosco has been enjoying the outdoors in his cage, as have Beaksley and Uchie. Barbie is improving too, and enjoying the sun from across the yard as well. All 4 had private baths, and are all squeaky clean. We are a happy bunch!


----------



## bevslape

*Two Handsome Guys (IMHO)*

Here is one of the pictures Lisa took


----------



## bevslape

*In Flight*

Rosco taking a turn around the living room.


----------



## mr squeaks

THANKS BEV! GREAT PICTURES!

Of course, there will be LOTS more???


----------



## Victor

OMG Honey, How could you post that picture of me...why, look at my hair, it's a mess.And what is that green thing on my head?

Wait a secc...gotta go look again... 

OK, whew, that must be a piece of split green pea lodged in my hair.  

Rosco doesn't care for the stuff...I think he threw it at me. 

I am looking at him soooo endearing, ain't I?! 

Next time I have a photo opportunity with one of my pigeons, make sure I am more presentable!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor & Bev, 

Those are great pictures of Rosco, he sure seems relaxed being held and such a cutie The one of him in flight is great!

Thanks for the recent pictures of him at your place


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> I am looking at him soooo endearing, ain't I?


Victor,

Yes you are Victor, and it gives me such a good feeling to know you are....and YOU look fine as does Rosco!

I am having a hard time expressing my feelings, as my husband and I are sitting here glued to the pictures of Rosco in his new home, we have been anxiously waiting to see him again. I am aaaaaaaawing and ooooohing at his picture & ...I'm in tears of both joy, and sadness.     

Thanks for sharing, he looks great, and he has such sweet flight, doesn't he? the marvelous little, ever-endearing, doll baby...Rockin Rosco. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Reti

LOL, Victor, I had to go back and look again to see the green thing in your hair. It is barely noticeable.
Don't worry too much, you both look great.
And the pic of Rosco in flight is just too great.

I am so happy Rosco has found a loving home and so many kids to play. He is such a lucky pij.

Reti


----------



## bevslape

*I think he thinks it's a nest*

Rosco likes to land on my head every time he is out. I'm thinking he believes he has found some nice hay to make a nest with.LOL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

LOL, great picture Bev!! Rosco sure looks excited and wild eyed in this photo. He definitely seems very relaxed and at home in his new home. Pigeons love the head and shoulders of humans for some reason.


----------



## B. Sommm

OMG Bev! That is an AWESOME picture of Rosco 'in flight'!! There is just something about that picture that is so captivating to me and I keep scrolling back to it!

BTW, I too had to go back and see what the "green thing" was that Victor was talking about! (Of course I was thinking that it might have been a pigeon poopie!)

B.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor!

How is Rosco doing these days?

I still miss him to pieces..


----------



## Victor

I am sorry about not at least sending you a PM on Rosco. I even thought about it on my weekend, which is Tuesday and Wednesday. He is just fine. Still a picky eater. I provide the all with a balanced diet and try to add just a bit more of their favorite food in their private dishes. He likes he green peas, and will consume the lentils eventally, and he likes the shelled unsalted sunflower seeds, but i do go easy on that. There are a couple of the pigeon dove mix that he ignors, and yes he likes the small seeds as you said.

He was out on the back porch sunning and my daughter Debra came over and was looking at him, and mentioned that he even looks like a Rosco especiallywhen he head feathers get "ruffled", making it look "slicked back". She calls him "Rosco the gangster" 

We missed our bathing day today, but tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

Oh, I know Rosco is doing well and that he is happy as a clam, I just needed to hear it!

I'm glad he is eating better. After hearing he was on an "all millet" diet before he came to us, I started hand feeding him the rest of the mix, so he would get a balanced diet. You can tell he never had any kind of hand feeding done, as he didn't appreciate me opening his beak. It got alot easier and he got quite used to me popping him the Alli-Supreme a few days a week, and a probiotic capsule here and there. His poops look great, like raisins! I have never seen them that small in my other pigeons.

Yep, *that is the same thing here, everyone kept saying he looks like a Rosco.* My son is good at names, and he will probably end up naming our oops baby!  

Please give Rosco a hug and kiss from me. I love him.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor and Bev, 

Boys am I late on this thread, but I just wanted to let you both know how much I enjoyed the photos of Rosco in his new home, and especially the one of Victor holding Rosco. Think that has to be just the best pic of you I've seen yet Victor, very endearing photo of the two of you together.

fp


----------

